# random food thoughts..



## GotAnxiety

Anything goes..

When your over the rainbows..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

gawd, i miss my Edame Rolls they used to sell at Costco..

Whole wheat tortilla stuffed with edame, vegetables, humus, corn, any vegetable you can name.. and it was delicious. 29 grams of protein!

Until they sell those again, i'll wait and eat these veggie patties on whole wheat bread for lunch.. it's not the same, but hey..

it's functional..


----------



## Noca

My kitchen ran out food today. Its stressful trying to piece together healthy meals with this that and the other, and have them turn out decent enough to want to actually eat them.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

hmmmmm.... had pasta before hitting the treadmill/elliptical trainer. I actually thought i would last longer than just an hour..:blank


----------



## GotAnxiety

Just a warning don't buy those dollar store strokely beans from dollarama! 

I was kind of in a bind financially and I must of ate 3 can's that day don't never do that either!

But, the moral of the story is I got to pork. They put in the can of beans, It got stuck in my throat some how it was like my body was rejecting it.

I started choking on it instantly gagging and came down with food poisoning, I ended up vomiting it up and vomiting for the rest of the evening.

Watch out for the pork!

Now my body does that sometimes when I eat meat now. When I think about the animal. It related to thinking about how he was torture. Just makes my stomach turn and makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> hmmmmm.... had pasta before hitting the treadmill/elliptical trainer. I actually thought i would last longer than just an hour..:blank


Does cardio + pasta make you wanna puke?


----------



## aidenmoore

*Random wild chocolate cake appear*

Me: Use Bite

*Super effective*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Does cardio + pasta make you wanna puke?


no.. i wait at least an hour after eating it before doing my workouts. great stuff.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Craving cheese toasties soooo much. I think I'll make them for dinner tonight


----------



## Barette

I can't wait to buy pine nuts and basil tomorrow to make PESTO PESTO PESTO PESTO 

I can fill my life with PESTO


----------



## housebunny

organic blueberries...big, fat, fully ripe, frozen


----------



## ShatteredGlass

aidenmoore said:


> *Random wild chocolate cake appear*
> 
> Me: Use Bite
> 
> *Super effective*


I'd use crunch! :lol That'd be OVER 9000 effective.


----------



## lunarc

I really want cheese. On a toasted sandwich. And endless amounts of meat. And a milkshake. And chocolate.

uuuuuuuuuurgh eating healthy sucks.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

it's not the Reuben Sandwich that i crave.. it's the Sauerkraut!!!


----------



## Noca

Cook, cook, cook...


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

Yes healthy eating can indeed suck when expensive, time consuming to prepare, sometimes not as tasty, and only restricted to such as time rolls on, metabolism slows or health declines - whichever comes first. All you can eat buffets and such used to be great but start being health conscious they could be a nightmare to be in.


----------



## Melodies0fLife

On a hunt for a natural sugar free chocolate brownie. I think I found the perfect recipe for it....


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Went to Costco yesterday... and bought the dark chocolate covered sea salt caramels for the people at work..

WTF was i thinking? i'm a diabetic, and decided to try one..

it was heavenly, decadent, sinful, immoral, delicious, and criminal..

I should have eaten something before trying it.. the sugar immediately gave me a depressed feeling.. kind of like liquor..

I won't do that again? but man.. that was an amazing piece of candy.


----------



## Noca

H8PPLNDGS said:


> Yes healthy eating can indeed suck when expensive, time consuming to prepare, sometimes not as tasty, and only restricted to such as time rolls on, metabolism slows or health declines - whichever comes first. All you can eat buffets and such used to be great but start being health conscious they could be a nightmare to be in.


Too many people sacrifice feeling like crap 24 hours after they eat, just so they can have a sugar fat grease rush for the 30 minutes that they spend eating processed fast food junk. I would rather sacrifice a slight amount of taste during those 30 minutes of eating my meal so I can feel great the rest of the day.

Mcdonalds, KFC, Taco Bell all have a side dish of regret that comes with eating such food.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Oh man, I went to the church where they fed us pork, What am I a pig?,

I'm never eating pork again, I could of went to the drop-in and ate turkey dinner instead of that processed crap they probably got from the food bank or worst.

I eat to much, I shouldn't be accepting hand outs and just stick to plain brown rice and vegetables or some thing.

Because I felt clean before touching that crap.

I can tell it to, I seen it in everybody face that left that place bloated up.

At least feed people something healthy.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

People shouldn't eat the flesh of dead animals


----------



## lunarc

Donnie in the Dark said:


> People shouldn't eat the flesh of dead animals


Their flesh shouldn't taste so amazing then .


----------



## Lorenientha

Damn, why did they remove those vanilla pillows cereal from Lidl!

I'm really gonna enjoy cooking strange food for myself once I get to live on my own lol

TAHINI ROCKS


----------



## Barette

Why do I want to eat everything that crosses my path? Why am I obsessively thinking about carbohydrates and starches? Why am I so bloated.

OH that's right, my period. AKA "eat everything and anything in sight FOOD IS ALL MINE"


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

lunarc said:


> Their flesh shouldn't taste so amazing then .


 Babies are made of the same, so, if your taste buds are stronger than your morality, off you go...


----------



## Noca

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Babies are made of the same, so, if your taste buds are stronger than your morality, off you go...


Yes, because I eat meat, I also roast and stir fry up babies.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Noca said:


> Yes, because I eat meat, I also roast and stir fry up babies.


 i knew it.


----------



## fineline

holidays are awesome for leftovers.

im still rockin the ham and au gratin potato - easter leftovers.


----------



## Noca

Tried cooking two meals at once tonight. Damn I have a lot of leftovers now lol


----------



## Grog

Food is such a hassle I wish we didn't need to eat


----------



## Noca

Grog said:


> Food is such a hassle I wish we didn't need to eat


same, especially when you have an extremely high metabolism and you are sick of being skinny


----------



## Grog

Yep I so hate cooking and eating what a big waste of time so not addicted to food .


----------



## ShawnB

Noca said:


> Mcdonalds, KFC, Taco Bell all have a side dish of regret that comes with eating such food.


Well said !


----------



## ShawnB

lunarc said:


> Their flesh shouldn't taste so amazing then .


My flesh tastes amazing .

THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID

:no lame


----------



## cmed

Hmm freezing fresh spinach. HMMM I might try that. It starts turning brown way too fast in the fridge. It might even make my smoothies colder too.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Ugh, My stomach. My stomach is directly related to my mood ; /

I hate this so much, I almost feel like not eating for days.


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> Hmm freezing fresh spinach. HMMM I might try that. It starts turning brown way too fast in the fridge. It might even make my smoothies colder too.


You gotta make sure the spinach is in a sealed container and there is no water or moisture really in it. If there is water droplets on some of the spinach, that will cause it to go bad much quicker than if all the spinach was completely dry in the air sealed container.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

if you eat work/live in impoverished areas. Just bring you own meals, i always do. There are days that the staff can only serve side dishes.

Last week, the large, frozen side of beef for the next day's meal was absconded by the* chef*. (One of several that keep getting replaced every 4-6 weeks)..

Right in front of security. The meal preparer had someone help him carry the main dish to his pick up truck, laid it down in the back, put up the tailgate, and drove off with it...:blank


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

garlic soup. my SO makes the best garlic soup with mushrooms, shallots and a dash of white wine..


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Oats are really gross when they don't have enough milk, but a bit too runny with too much.

That was pointless.

Wow. My life.


----------



## GotAnxiety

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> garlic soup. my SO makes the best garlic soup with mushrooms, shallots and a dash of white wine..


I got to try that, I always have some cloves of garlic before going to bed most nights.


----------



## Noca

Any meals high in carbs(well not even high in carbs, just 2 slices of pizza and 2 slices of watermelon) without being high in fat and protein at the same time, pretty much puts me to sleep following the meal. It feels like I get hit with an elephant tranquilizer and I'm out for a good hours nap. Dr Dumbass tells me this is normal, that this happens to everybody all the time, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that Dr Dumbass is full of **** and doesn't know what hes talking about.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Noca said:


> Any meals high in carbs(well not even high in carbs, just 2 slices of pizza and 2 slices of watermelon) without being high in fat and protein at the same time, pretty much puts me to sleep following the meal. It feels like I get hit with an elephant tranquilizer and I'm out for a good hours nap. Dr Dumbass tells me this is normal, that this happens to everybody all the time, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that Dr Dumbass is full of **** and doesn't know what hes talking about.


It probably the fruit Noca, Watermelon is notorious for that.

Fruit sugar is digested quickly it may cause an insulin spike.


----------



## Marko3

mmmm... peanuts!


----------



## Barette

Noca said:


> Any meals high in carbs(well not even high in carbs, just 2 slices of pizza and 2 slices of watermelon) without being high in fat and protein at the same time, pretty much puts me to sleep following the meal. It feels like I get hit with an elephant tranquilizer and I'm out for a good hours nap. Dr Dumbass tells me this is normal, that this happens to everybody all the time, but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that Dr Dumbass is full of **** and doesn't know what hes talking about.


Pizza, the dough and the sauce are gonna be high in carbs, and watermelon is high too. But that's definitely an atypical reaction. Maybe you're hyperglycemic, or something else to do with blood sugar?


----------



## gunner21

There's this new burger place that has opened which serves fresh, daily ground and organic meat for it's patties. I really really really want to try it, but I'm cutting right now


----------



## Barette

Rather than being hungry, lately I just get headaches. It's like "Oh ****, I have a headache and am exhausted, I wonder what's wrong" then i eat and boom! fine again. it's annoying though. I think it has more to do with coffee though because it only happens when I'm cutting back/run out of coffee... My caffeine addiction is running my life! And I had 6 cups of tea already hoping the caffeine could do what coffee does but it's just not the same  We ran out of an entire container in a week. It's just my mom and me but we each have like 5 cups a day so we run out all the time. grhghrhrhrghg


----------



## gunner21

^ Barette! Stop me from trying this burger! TOO......MUCH......TEMPTATION.


----------



## Barette

gunner21 said:


> ^ Barette! Stop me from trying this burger! TOO......MUCH......TEMPTATION.


Unfortunately I'm a bad influence here! Fresh ground organic burgers sound divine! If I were to die tomorrow my last meal would be a huge burger, so I say go for it and enjoy life a little! There's always tomorrow to pick yourself back up!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

pistachios!!!


----------



## Barette

^I miss pistachios  I used to eat them and all things related to pistachios (pistachio gelato/ice cream, pistachio cupcakes, pistachio-crusted things) but now I think I was allergic but unaware of it because now I get too severe of pain afterwards  Oh, pistachios... how I miss you...


----------



## cosmicslop

My appetite has been piss poor lately so I haven't been eating much. I know food is one of the great pleasures of life but eating is such a chore right now. I guess brownies sound good.


----------



## Perkins

I can't sleep so I'm eating Hershey spread with chocolate pretzels while going through Youtube.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I like crispy fries, but I find them a bit annoying to swallow because they're so starchy. Crispy fries with cheese and gravy is where it's at!


----------



## Enderr

I love to dunk croissants into a latte macchiato!


----------



## fractured

Avocados are an amazing fruit, i definitely want to incorporate more of them into my diet. i recently learned how to cut them properly and how to manage the ripening process.


----------



## Barette

I looooooove potatoes and brussel sprouts roasted together. Covered in oil and spices? Ughghghghghg. 

I also love onions, I notice such an amazing difference in my digestion when I eat them regularly. I barely fart except for when I'm ready for a poop, and even when I'm ready for a poop it comes right out. People have even noticed how fantastic my stools are ("You're back from your poo already? That took like 5 seconds") Not even a poo smell afterwards. They're beautiful, too. I hate to poo brag but they just are gorgeous looking. My god, I love onions.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

plums and plu-ots from the farmers market.

we're going to keep that place in business for a long time.

soon, it will be corn season. nothing like a nice, fresh, cooked, sweet ear of corn with dinner..with butter, of course.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> plums and plu-ots from the farmers market.
> 
> we're going to keep that place in business for a long time.
> 
> soon, it will be corn season. nothing like a nice, fresh, cooked, sweet ear of corn with dinner..with butter, of course.


Do you ever BBQ the corn on the cob?


----------



## nubly

I found some noodles made from kelp that are 0 carbs. They have a crispy texture to them and not what I was expecting but a nice healthy alternative for regular noodles.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> Do you ever BBQ the corn on the cob?


i've always liked it slightly boiled, with a pat of butter.

i've tried it roasted on the BBQ, but the boiling makes it more succulent..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

salt water taffy...

OMFG!

_I know it's not made from salt water? Actually, that was a misnomer made up from a Jersey candy company after their store was flooded by the ocean. (salt water)..

_


----------



## Barette

Oh I love salt water taffy, major weakness.


----------



## Kind Of

If I could survive off dried fruit, I probably would.


----------



## Barette

^oh, girly, me too. Raisins, apricots, and mangoes are my dried life. And figs! Oh, dried figs.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

are dried fruit high in sugar content?


----------



## Barette

Oh yes, very high. I've cut back to having raisins a couple times a week, but I used to eat dried fruit like 3x a day. 

(sounds like the worst episode of Intervention, "the girl who enjoyed her prunes a little bit too much")


----------



## Barette

It's not impressive enough to go in the "post food you made" thread, but it looked so pretty and colorful on the plate that I shared it to my friend when I made it and am gonna post it here!

Clock-wise: Red cabbage with a little olive oil and lemon, salad, roasted sweet potato, and a corn tortilla with some mushed chick peas, veggies from the salad, and grilled zucchini. I only added the zucchini since it was starting to go downhill in the fridge, but it was actually really delicious!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Barette,

i like the colors and i'm sure the flavor must be spectacular.

i really wish i had the ability to cook like you. I can't. I don't have the patience for chopping, prepping, presentation, anything.

my SO does all the cooking in our house.

Just watching him prep a meal tires me out.

I know, i lift heavy weights, do martial arts, ride motorcycles, boxing.. but if you asked me to "chop the onions", one would think i was to be shot at dawn.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Barette said:


> It's not impressive enough to go in the "post food you made" thread, but it looked so pretty and colorful on the plate that I shared it to my friend when I made it and am gonna post it here!
> 
> Clock-wise: Red cabbage with a little olive oil and lemon, salad, roasted sweet potato, and a corn tortilla with some mushed chick peas, veggies from the salad, and grilled zucchini. I only added the zucchini since it was starting to go downhill in the fridge, but it was actually really delicious!


That looks/sounds so good. I need you to cook for me when I'm baked.


----------



## thecrazy88

There was a restaurant near my old school that was open really late at night and they had really interesting combinations of food, and they were all so good. I really miss it sometimes.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

plum season!!

peaches and nectarines!!!


----------



## Barette

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Barette,
> 
> i like the colors and i'm sure the flavor must be spectacular.
> 
> i really wish i had the ability to cook like you. I can't. I don't have the patience for chopping, prepping, presentation, anything.
> 
> my SO does all the cooking in our house.
> 
> Just watching him prep a meal tires me out.
> 
> I know, i lift heavy weights, do martial arts, ride motorcycles, boxing.. but if you asked me to "chop the onions", one would think i was to be shot at dawn.


Thanks! I like the mindlessness of just chopping and chopping... same with baking, I always hated when the task was over and I had to wait for it all to bake!



RelinquishedHell said:


> That looks/sounds so good. I need you to cook for me when I'm baked.


Sure thing man



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> plum season!!
> 
> peaches and nectarines!!!


NECTARINES!!! Like they grew off of trees in heavens.


----------



## Perkins

I'm gonna have a second meal, and I haven't done that in a while. I usually just do one big meal.


----------



## ShyFX

According to my calculations I got 1000+ calories from beer yesterday. Aw sheet.


----------



## Kind Of

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> plum season!!
> 
> peaches and nectarines!!!


I brought home peaches, too.

Plus broccoli, red bell peppers, and fresh corn.

I read on a website that grilled peaches are supposed to be good, but I'm not too sure about that...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

grilled peaches??

wow! that sounds weird.. but hey! they fry pickles! They call them "frickles!...


----------



## Barette

Grilled peaches are delicious, the heat gives the sugars such a thick and luscious taste. Same with any fruit (pineapple, berries, mango, etc). Yummy!


----------



## Perkins

I just made cookie brownies!


----------



## Barette

Send me one pls


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

ah to hell with the diabetes..

i'll take 2 please??

and if you have any left overs, please fed ex them to:

ThinksToomuch101
2500 Greedy Gut Avenue
Wide As**s, KY 00375 (pounds)


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> grilled peaches??
> 
> wow! that sounds weird.. but hey! they fry pickles! They call them "frickles!...


Well, I did sauteed peaches instead. They really add flavour to dishes and stay relatively intact, more so than apples.


----------



## cmed

I love cantaloupes. I just ate the whole thing. I'm stuffed. Could barely finish it. And to think, that was only 200 calories. Your life is spared for now, pineapple.


----------



## Barette

I bought my mom a slice of double layer chocolate cake fro m one of my fave cake places as a belated sugary birthday treat, and wasn't tempted to buy a treat for myself, and am not tempted to have a bite of hers! Self control!!! I don't even want it, so even better than self control, its just ambivalence!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

how people can make salsa is so beyond my comprehension. It takes patience.. LOTs of patience..


----------



## cmed

Local grocery store finally got papayas in stock


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

apriums!!

they are black velvety apricots with a very sweet taste.

Pluots - that's what they taste like, except they are a little fuzzy like an apricot.


----------



## Noca

My new stove smells like chemicals and its too hot out to run the self cleaning mechanism at the moment =p


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i'd better be careful..

my SO makes this salsa that's very tasty..

i think salsa, in general, is high in salt?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Baked beans really do make you fart, lol.


----------



## Kind Of

I am so glad I discovered frying eggs in onion/pepper circles, because there is no other way to use up those bell peppers right now...


----------



## Unknown0001

Craving dark chocolate , pineapples and canned peaches. And vanilla ice cream . All in one bowl.


----------



## catcharay

It was as if i was eating for 2 today. Excessive.
A mention to whittakers pb milk chocolate. 1/2 for me and other side to my sister

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Zerix

Every night I keep going for PB&J sandwiches... what's a good recommendation for something similar in protein but LESS carbs!?


----------



## Noca

Zerix said:


> Every night I keep going for PB&J sandwiches... what's a good recommendation for something similar in protein but LESS carbs!?


If this is supposed to be a snack, I like to snack on a handful of raw cashews and fresh red seedless grapes.


----------



## Zerix

Noca said:


> If this is supposed to be a snack, I like to snack on a handful of raw cashews and fresh red seedless grapes.


Sounds like a good addition to the sandwich :b

I down some chocolate milk with the PBJ... what can replace it to have me actually feeling full? I know I should buy more fruits n vegs make a smoothie maybe but have been a little tight on $


----------



## cmed

Interesting.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

General Mills is owned by "Con Agra".. the "villian" of the book, "Fast Food Nation"..


thanks for posting that Cmed.. it's VERY interesting.


----------



## Noca

Zerix said:


> Sounds like a good addition to the sandwich :b
> 
> I down some chocolate milk with the PBJ... what can replace it to have me actually feeling full? I know I should buy more fruits n vegs make a smoothie maybe but have been a little tight on $


Using carrot sticks to dip in the peanut butter, I guess? Or just throw the peanut butter and milk and some frozen fruit in a blender and drink it.


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> General Mills is owned by "Con Agra".. the "villian" of the book, "Fast Food Nation"..
> 
> thanks for posting that Cmed.. it's VERY interesting.


Pretty much that entire diagram is made of up companies that either solely, or almost entirely produce unhealthy, processed junk.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

yep, you're right..:blank


----------



## Zerix

Crap, I didn't know Honest Tea was Coca-Cola owned... I'm a little scared now lol it's one of my favorites...

Nestle - California Pizza Kitchen  That's a cool chart, makes you think twice about some of the stuff heh


----------



## cosmicslop

I wish the whole world was spicy. :9 I'm thinking of making Mexican brownies tho.

edit: I'm eating leftover brownie batter while I'm on the internet, not as hot as spicy as I'd like it. I could have added more, but I live in a family of little *****es that can't take the heat.


----------



## Barette

^Ooooh I want a brownie now, and a Mexican one at that. I love spicy chocolate. I love chocolate. I want chocolate now...

I had a bad cherry in my oatmeal today and have heartburn now D: But it was so yummy, with some pepitas (I could say pumpkin seeds, as they're known in CT, but pepitas is such a fun word!). Actually, since I had a double serving (was starving!) I might be having heart burn from consuming like 30g of fat in one sitting...


----------



## Barette

Or maybe it was the 3 cups of coffee... Either way it's annoying as hell. I hate heartburn. But I need to eat up all the cherries since I'll be in EUROPE (!!!) come next week and don't want to throw them out!!!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

how is it that people like spicy foods? i don't get it?

and the rectal "after burn".. you know.. the hot farts?


----------



## starryeyed00

I'm not eating at the moment so I'm absolutely obsessed with food - I'm constantly watching cooking shows and looking at food on the net! Not good! I really want a kebab...


----------



## Noca

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> how is it that people like spicy foods? i don't get it?
> 
> and the rectal "after burn".. you know.. the hot farts?


How does India or Mexico not have an epidemic of GERD is something I also wonder. I think the people who do are masochists and love pain and suffering.


----------



## Farideh

I would buy this roll of cookie dough just to eat the cookie dough and not bake any cookies. Man, so unhealthy yet salivate worthy.


----------



## cmed

Craving a baked potato. Can't wait to get home tonight and cook once again. I've been traveling and sustaining myself on bananas and Fiber One bars for the past couple of days. uke


----------



## Wren611

I'm hungry. I want coco-pops. Yes, I'm still 10...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> How does India or Mexico not have an epidemic of GERD is something I also wonder. I think the people who do are masochists and love pain and suffering.


i guess their systems become immune to it from childhood? even the kids here in mexico eat jalepenos and habenero peppers like pickles.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Getting a bit of Nutella on a spoon and covering it in Milo is seriously amazing.

wow


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

lasagna...

i came from work, and told my boyfriend that i would have just a forkful.

i ate a whole slice of this stuff. spinach lasagna...


----------



## catcharay

Its so cold this winter that i just prefer soups n tea to keep me warm. And chocolate has been a daily staple atm but not too much.
Ive got to be mindful of making dinner early when i have a later class. My dinner was basically a cheese sandwich b4 i left.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## twitchy666

I live for all your such variety!

It was at a peak in my career, until it was grounded.



My handful of favourite recipes get boring while I keep making 'em

I've wanted to avoid the worst behemoth of virgin olive oil in my diet which binds most meals together

Now I've read them all.. every brand name... choc, coffee, Nestle, Nutella, cola

my mate is Director. They started in France, UK, every country; he visits New York on 1st class several time a year, Barcelona. Whoops.. I se it. I'm boring you. I can't curb my neuron networks going on overload every day. My pal puts up with me for that


----------



## Noca

Time when I least feel like cooking... When I'm hungry and just want to eat.


----------



## cosmicslop

What's so great about Pocky? Nothing. It tastes like I'm eating paper. Yan Yan >>>>>> Pocky/Pepero.


----------



## cmed

Noca said:


> Time when I least feel like cooking... When I'm hungry and just want to eat.


Yup. Sometimes I'll start cooking something, then start snacking on something else while it's cooking because I'm so damn hungry, then once the food is ready my appetite is gone.


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> Yup. Sometimes I'll start cooking something, then start snacking on something else while it's cooking because I'm so damn hungry, then once the food is ready my appetite is gone.


I often have a pre meal meal in order to have the energy to prepare an hour long meal or so. As long as the first meal is small enough to not make me feel bloated, I can have room for whatever i am cooking.


----------



## cosmicslop

The sunny side-up eggs also rises by Ernest Hemingway


----------



## GotAnxiety

Been eating to much McDonalds, Chips and Pop lately, My weight at 205lb again ^-^

Although, I look pretty decent as a fat boy, LOL

I like the heavy weight, It is better for body weight exercises,


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

I'm craving jelly belly's..

those things are higher in calories than i thought!


----------



## Noca

^ do they give you a jelly belly when you eat them?


----------



## GotAnxiety

Wights 212, Now I might as well push it to 240, For calisthenics exercises, The extra weight should turn my body into a gym and increase my average heart rate for a bit,


----------



## Noca

GotAnxiety said:


> Wights 212, Now I might as well push it to 240, For calisthenics exercises, The extra weight should turn my body into a gym and increase my average heart rate for a bit,


You put on 7lbs in 2 days? I couldn't even put that on in a year if I tried. What the hell did you eat?


----------



## GotAnxiety

A lot of bad stuff, Chips pop McDonald's, Cereal, Plus some of my regular stuff,

It could be water retention, Although, Weight can fluctuate a lot,

I think, I look better heavier, Then when I was 180lb, Maybe my body just needs the resistance it would offer more neuro adaptation and stimulation for growth,


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Noca said:


> ^ do they give you a jelly belly when you eat them?


i think so!!


----------



## Young Cat Lady

I don't have patience when cooking bacon. Smells so good, I end up eating the wall or the door just so I won't ruin my appetite.

God, bacon. I'd tattoo some slabs on me but I don't like tattoos too much.


----------



## Noca

Young Cat Lady said:


> I don't have patience when cooking bacon. Smells so good, I end up eating the wall or the door just so I won't ruin my appetite.
> 
> God, bacon. I'd tattoo some slabs on me but I don't like tattoos too much.


If you do decide to tattoo bacon on your body, don't date a vegan haha, that might not end well.


----------



## catcharay

Tea daily is a must for my cold bones. It was so cold today.

On sat i had a herbal fusion chamomile n spearmint tea. It was so comforting and had a lovely aroma. My sis n i also had cute tea sandwiches instead of scones.

For dinner i had malaysian food; roti bread, fish curry,fried rice and fried chicken . It was so divine

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## catcharay

Last week i kind of got sick of chocolate but im finding that im craving for it again already. Chocolate or cake accompanied w tea would be so nice right now.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

okay,

i'm willing to give something a try at least once.

powdered peanut butter. I decided to buy the protein powdered peanut butter.

90% less fat than regular peanut butter, and only 1/2 the calories.

they have different flavors/functions. plain, hazelnut, protein powered.

i buy the protein? not bad, but not exactly tasting like "peanut butter" either.

:|


----------



## Noca

I tried papaya for the first time and it sort of tastes somewhere between mussmelon and cantelope. It is just a pain to cut up though. The seeds look like caviar.


----------



## cmed

^ I tried papaya for the first time a few weeks ago too. Maybe I got a bad one, but I wasn't impressed. I was expecting something along the lines of mango in taste, but it was more like a bland, mealy peach. Not impressed.

---

Mrs. Dash Tomato Basil Garlic - this stuff is incredible. Makes everything taste better. Eggs, potatoes, chicken, beef.


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> ^ I tried papaya for the first time a few weeks ago too. Maybe I got a bad one, but I wasn't impressed. I was expecting something along the lines of mango in taste, but it was more like a bland, mealy peach. Not impressed.
> 
> ---
> 
> Mrs. Dash Tomato Basil Garlic - this stuff is incredible. Makes everything taste better. Eggs, potatoes, chicken, beef.


I guess knowing its health benefits helps add flavour to foods to me for some reason


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

there are days when i over train, that i loathe having to eat..

but when my SO said: "i bought some cooked salmon".. well.. so much for loathing.. a spritz of lemon, and wow!!


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

a hamburger with some freshly cut cucumbers and tomatoes and carmelized onions and some lettuce and bbq sauce and it has to be medium to well done.


----------



## catcharay

Breakfast of champions: chocolate, coffee and tea. Made a healthy sandwich though.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

beef fillet medallions ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## catcharay

I feel fat. Maybe eating lots of chocolate and ultra cheesy lasagne (2 days in a row) has something to do w it

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## cmed

I never realized how impressive the macros are for shrimp. 12oz = 180 calories, 40g protein, 0g carbs, 2g fat. They're loaded with antioxidants too, apparently. Not bad. Gonna have to work this in more often.


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> I never realized how impressive the macros are for shrimp. 12oz = 180 calories, 40g protein, 0g carbs, 2g fat. They're loaded with antioxidants too, apparently. Not bad. Gonna have to work this in more often.


I usually have them a couple meals a week. Toss them in a fry pan, with some garlic, basil, sea salt, pepper, ginger, low sodium soy sauce, a drip of sesame oil, olive oil, sliced onions, blended up grape tomatoes, some veggies, then serve with some brown rice pasta and raw spinach in a bowl. Takes like 15 minutes from start to finish.


----------



## Elad

5;24am and making half a kilo of fettuccine 

something is wrong with me

but that doughy pasta feel so good


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

had fettucini alfredo with chicken strips last night..

OMG! it was delicious! _and criminal..._


----------



## catcharay

Someone is having fries. Smells like heaven in a train.
In this weather i should have the foresight to check train schedules so i dont have to wait at the station in the cold. Bought a coffee to keep me warm. Hopefully i can sleep peacefully tonight.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Noca

I made this delicious Halibut filets with two types of sweet potatoes, sweet onions, my homemade tomato lemon basil sauce served over brown rice and feta on top. I don't usually cook fish but this was delicious, I need to make fish more often.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

Noca said:


> ^ do they give you a jelly belly when you eat them?


You're funny. I like you.


----------



## lifestandsstillhere

Adderall gives me the unchies. But a few days ago, I made 26 freezer burritos filled with homemade refried black beans, cheese, cilantro lime rice, medium salsa, salsa verde, and fresh cilantro. They turned out much better than I had anticipated. Burritos for days!!


----------



## catcharay

Getting takeout pho, ricepaper rolls and spring rolls. It has been so long since i have eaten it so now is an especially good time to. Friday eating party.

tomorrow will be strictly lean food like fish for dinner.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## cmed

Fat free cheese. I didn't know that was possible. Is it even cheese at that point?


----------



## cmed

Noca said:


> I made this delicious Halibut filets with two types of sweet potatoes, sweet onions, my homemade tomato lemon basil sauce served over brown rice and feta on top. I don't usually cook fish but this was delicious, I need to make fish more often.


You could open a health food restaurant.


----------



## millenniumman75

cmed said:


> I never realized how impressive the macros are for shrimp. 12oz = 180 calories, 40g protein, 0g carbs, 2g fat. They're loaded with antioxidants too, apparently. Not bad. Gonna have to work this in more often.


I eat shrimp all the time, too. Even sushi when I get the chance.


----------



## pocketbird

brownies, mhm.


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> You could open a health food restaurant.


Thanks, but I cook really really slowly, bad at multi tasking and I'm disorganized. I think all my customers would leave from waiting for so long before the first customer managed to get a meal on his/her plate. I envy those cooking shows how fast and effortlessly they throw together meals, especially those depicting restaurants lol.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

microwaving food in a broken microwave can be fun :no


----------



## gamingpup

If I put Tuna on a frozen pizza would it taste nice after being cooked? I wonder...


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yeah, I haven't been really exercising that much, Must of went 7 days without food, In the past 2 weeks, On the bright side food tastes amazing when you've gone long periods without eating it can be pretty orgasmic, And drug like with eyes rolling into the back of your head like effect,


----------



## Pompeii

When I grow up, I want to be a potato.


----------



## ShyFX

^lol

I need to get 1000 more calories in me by the end of the day but I've got no appetite. What gives. I'm never hungry anymore.


----------



## catcharay

Trying to be extra healthy this week before football grandfinal weekend so i can eat 'beer' food. After class i opted to get dried fruit mix but there were white chocolate pieces which were the first type to go.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Tomato's and cucumbers are tasting excellently good today,

I wonder, What it would be like to eat them all day LOL

Would yah survive,


----------



## catcharay

Ate so much creamy cheesy potato gratin and packet mix banana 'bread' over the weekend. But I went all last week w/o chocolate except the Twix on Sat.


----------



## GotAnxiety

I murdered another bag of chips yesterday and some Chinese food from munwok, 

Man that stuff was gross yo,

I like the sweet and sour pork even that was nasty,

Can you deep fried the ginger beef any more, Its amazing the crappy food the government allows for peoples consumption, 

I need to seriously get back on my natural diet, Its going to be bland,

But salt will makes it interesting, I need to get back on the diet to see if my blood pressure will go down it will be interesting, Although it takes 3 days for the bad food to clear out of your system, Then the water retention and inflammation will fade away from food allergies,,


----------



## GotAnxiety

Yup, Skins whiter veins are bluer, less imflammation blood pressure is lower and more consistent from this nature food diet, 

And that is only 36hr hours into it,

I'm surprise they don't acknowledge food allergies or crappy food the cause of everything,

There needs to be some food purity law to protect peoples health, Honestly anything less is ridculous,


----------



## Noca

The amount of salt in premade soup is ridiculous. For a mere 160 calories id consume over 1200mg of sodium.


----------



## Potato Girl

I'm pretty sure doughnuts are the true circle of life.


----------



## cmed

I've fallen for Powerade Zero. Can't get enough of it.


----------



## Barette

I was so hangry and now I ate some blue corn chips and feel happy.


----------



## catcharay

Oats, pasta, rice crackers, rice. Any day now, I will turn into a big hippo


----------



## angelsfood

Food is so Tampere with and not held to the important and birthright it should really be.


----------



## catcharay

I just ate a whole pizza. Shocker, not. At least I made a healthier wholemeal version instead of dialing Domino's pizza. All week, pizza has been on my mind. As an added pigout food I made oven crumbed chicken instead of frying it, once again to deduct my caloric intake. Now, what is for dessert??


----------



## slyfox

A stuffed crust pizza topped with grilled chicken would be nice right about now


----------



## Noca

So much food in the past 48 hours. 7 meals yesterday, heading for 9 today. My weight doesn't budge. Today, 2 x large calorie packed smoothies, 2 scrambled eggs, hash browns mixed veggies, 2 plates of shrimp pasta, glass of milk, 2 bowls of turkey and rice stew, pork chop, bowl of grapes, yogurt cup, and I am going to have a roast beef romaine and cheese toasted sandwich in a bit and maybe some more snacks like cashews to munch on.



catcharay said:


> I just ate a whole pizza. Shocker, not. At least I made a healthier wholemeal version instead of dialing Domino's pizza. All week, pizza has been on my mind. As an added pigout food I made oven crumbed chicken instead of frying it, once again to deduct my caloric intake. Now, what is for dessert??


I could do for some pizza right about now, mmm. I usually crave that in the evenings.


----------



## Barette

^I want to be you SO BADLY. I know that that probably is like "ugh yeah yeah I hear that every time I eat with someone" but I can't even FIT IN MY CLOTHES because of 3 days of badness! 3 days after WEEKS of being good, and I can't fit!

i feel so fat. I binged today. 3000 calories D: I feel so guilty and fat.


----------



## Noca

Barette said:


> ^I want to be you SO BADLY. I know that that probably is like "ugh yeah yeah I hear that every time I eat with someone" but I can't even FIT IN MY CLOTHES because of 3 days of badness! 3 days after WEEKS of being good, and I can't fit!
> 
> i feel so fat. I binged today. 3000 calories D: I feel so guilty and fat.


Well think of it this way, you get to have a life, I have no choice but to spend a vast portion of my day cooking, eating, cleaning dishes, going the washroom, and frequently grocery shopping. Some foods with make my stomach bloat and add a lb, which will be gone the next day. It is mainly wheat and starches that do that to me.


----------



## Barette

Buuumping this beauty


I had an opportunity to eat Jelly Bellys today and did not. I'm really really regretting that, now.


----------



## hazel22

yesss, dining hall is serving quinoa patties and lentils tmrrw


----------



## cmed

Tried Chipotle for the first time yesterday to see what all the hype was about. Pretty damn good. This will be my new go-to place for when I want some kind of relatively healthy takeout that I can fit into my calories during the week.


----------



## Noca

For some reason I have a much larger appetite on my off days than the days that I train. I wish it was the other way around, maybe I wouldn't store so much fat and put in more muscle instead.


----------



## hazel22

I had a really good burrito today. The tofu in it was amazing =D


----------



## scooby

I find it really hard to eat enough daily protein to build more muscle. Then again, I skip meals a lot and a lot of the time I'm too lazy to cook myself a meal.


----------



## P1e2

I really like chocolate and really don't eat dessert unless it is chocolate cake or cookies. Although really like creme brûlée with the browned sugar topping. Then there are snicker doodle cookies and love the sugar and cinnamon combo. Just have a sweet tooth sometimes.


----------



## P1e2

Noca said:


> I usually have them a couple meals a week. Toss them in a fry pan, with some garlic, basil, sea salt, pepper, ginger, low sodium soy sauce, a drip of sesame oil, olive oil, sliced onions, blended up grape tomatoes, some veggies, then serve with some brown rice pasta and raw spinach in a bowl. Takes like 15 minutes from start to finish.


Sounds like an excellent meal and agree with the use of sesame oil it adds so much flavor and love the smell of sesame oil.


----------



## cmed

Why did it take me so long to buy a food scale? It's quick, simple and very handy. Now I can measure out precise servings and know exactly how much I'm getting.


----------



## P1e2

Mmm love nice, crispy sweet potato fries at one of my favorite restaurants. Really like an excellent grilled steak or Mahi Mahi fish, baked potato, salad with balsamic vinaigrette and hot fudge brownie sundae or creme brûlée for dessert. Ok now I'm just hungry and it's like 2 in the morning.


----------



## scooby

Eating healthy and hitting the right macros would be so much easier if there was a lot of convenient and cheap food out, like there is with the mass amount of junk food available. That is the bane of my nutrition goals. Food preparation.


----------



## Noca

fresh squeezed lime juice and horseraddish go so well together in tomato sauce


----------



## Noca

cmed said:


> Why did it take me so long to buy a food scale? It's quick, simple and very handy. Now I can measure out precise servings and know exactly how much I'm getting.


Aren't most nutrtional information listings like on fitnesspal listed in volume rather than weight?


----------



## cmed

Noca said:


> Aren't most nutrtional information listings like on fitnesspal listed in volume rather than weight?


Yeah, most are, but for things like vegetables, fruit, potatoes, chicken, etc. a weight measurement is most accurate.


----------



## 8888

I love Earth Balance's Vegan Aged White Cheddar Flavor Popcorn! 11 grams of fat a serving though


----------



## RelinquishedHell

It's funny what white people consider to be hot salsa. Buy hot salsa from Winco and I can drink it like it's water. Buy medium salsa from Cardenas and it puts you on your a**.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

oh my gawd..

i reeeeeeally have to watch myself around chips and salsa.. especially the Pace Brand of salsa..

I bet it has a million milligrams of salt in it.. but it's sooooo good.


----------



## cosmicslop

bump. Thinking about making pumpkin cheesecake from leftover pumpkin puree or making chocolate chip cookies. keto eating is magic because i lose weight while eating satiating food.


----------



## DerrickOdea

I eat my healthy breakfast and will take my simple Veggie lunch and fruit juice...


----------



## Findedeux

I love these banana pecan protein waffles I make.

They are about 15 grams of protein and 22 carbs.

They smell so good when they are coming out of the toaster.

Perfect with fruit compote on top.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i wondered why i felt so tired after eating that chicken a la king with white rice.

It was a frozen dinner, and i should have known better than to eat white rice, being a diabetic..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i like the taste of honey, but i hate it the aftertaste.


It's wonderful in green tea, but i have to brush my teeth after drinking it every time.


----------



## scooby

F**********. Okay...No more sugar. Put on 2 quick kilos. Gonna try to drop my weight back down.


----------



## Findedeux

I've never noticed a honey aftertaste.

Maybe my tastebuds are less sensitive



thinkstoomuch101 said:


> i like the taste of honey, but i hate it the aftertaste.
> 
> It's wonderful in green tea, but i have to brush my teeth after drinking it every time.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

"super taster" here..

Unfortunately there are some of us that can taste even the flavor in egg whites. 

My boyfriend loves honey in his tea, but he doesn't have an aftertaste either.

Thus, i have to have Stevia it's a natural sweetener..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i thought i was using a "healthier" alternative to sugar as a diabetic by using Turbinado.

Well, i found out, that it's just a "form" of sugar flavored with molasses. Apparently, they're saying that it's still sugar.

I guess i can basically use it in moderation.


----------



## cosmicslop

I made FatHead pizza for the first time today, and it really is the holy grail low-carb pizza crust. Tastes like the real thing. This is why pizza is the flaw-free, A-list food of the food world. Doesn't matter how you chop and screw the ingredients to your specific diet. Once you bite into it, you'll be like "yep, that's pizza." And thank god for that.


----------



## Findedeux

Really wanted to make some potato bacon soup this weekend. The carb to protein ratio was 4:1 so I passed.

I think I can get away with lentil bacon soup though.


----------



## firestar

EmoDireWolf said:


> Its so annoying having ice cream in the fridge. Why does my dad do this?! I'm supposed to be eating healthy...ugh.


Haha, I used to buy ice cream but I stopped after I realized it was too tempting. Now I only buy single servings.

My random food thought is that spaghetti squash is delicious.


----------



## unemployment simulator

carb up day today. gonna try and throw some more fresh fruit in this time I think.


----------



## unemployment simulator

cosmicslop said:


> I made FatHead pizza for the first time today, and it really is the holy grail low-carb pizza crust. Tastes like the real thing. This is why pizza is the flaw-free, A-list food of the food world. Doesn't matter how you chop and screw the ingredients to your specific diet. Once you bite into it, you'll be like "yep, that's pizza." And thank god for that.


I should give this a go sometime.


----------



## cosmicslop

@unemploymentsimulator2016

You really should. Since the crust is pretty good, it would definitely be a nice substitute for flatbread. Just slam some salami and cheese on there.


----------



## Kevin001

Peanut butter is life....I love that ish.


----------



## millenniumman75

Let's see how long it takes me to eat the leftover Christmas food.


----------



## tea111red

brown rice, olive oil (cold-pressed), and salt is pretty good.... to me.

it's good w/ vegetables, too.

i feel much better eating healthier than not.....


----------



## catcharay

I haven't pined for chocolate in months and when I did indulge, I wasn't eager for more. Now I'm thinking about it religiously, just today.


----------



## 8888

Hellman's Light Mayonnaise is made with cage-free eggs that I believe are certified by the American Humane Association. But there was an undercover report of animal cruelty recently at an American Humane Association certified egg supplier. Back to vegan mayo for me.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Hellman's Light Mayonnaise is made with cage-free eggs that I believe are certified by the American Humane Association. But there was an undercover report of animal cruelty recently at an American Humane Association certified egg supplier. Back to vegan mayo for me.


:O

oh wow


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> :O
> 
> oh wow


I was a bit shocked myself.


----------



## Were

Proper English breakfast:


----------



## truant

Were said:


> Proper English breakfast:


For a family of 4?

Black pudding looks nasty. Can you name everything on that plate? Not sure what some of those things are.


----------



## Were

truant said:


> For a family of 4?
> 
> Black pudding looks nasty. Can you name everything on that plate? Not sure what some of those things are.


I never ate black pudding, I would like to try it but if it tastes like blood I probably wouldn't like it.

The ones on top are either white pudding or hog's pudding, next to them are bacons, the meats under the bacons look like back bacons, next to them is a hashbrown, under the left bottom fried egg is a sausage patty, I don't know what's next to it, might be some other kind of sausage patty, I don't know what are under the right bottom fried eggs either, might be potatoe pancakes.


----------



## Kevin001

I will officially stick with plain greek yogurt all the flavored ones have way too much sugar. I need less than 10g a serving.


----------



## CillianJR

tea111red said:


> brown rice, olive oil (cold-pressed), and salt is pretty good.... to me.
> 
> it's good w/ vegetables, too.
> 
> i feel much better eating healthier than not.....


I switched to brown rice and whole-grain pasta and bread a while ago. Never eating white again!


----------



## tea111red

CillianJR said:


> I switched to brown rice and whole-grain pasta and bread a while ago. Never eating white again!


that's good you're eating more healthy.


----------



## noydb

How can people stomach so much food in the morning? I tried to eat one serving of oats with fruit and I could _barley_ get it down. (Pun _intended_, tyvm)


----------



## Kevin001

noydb said:


> How can people stomach so much food in the morning? I tried to eat one serving of oats with fruit and I could _barley_ get it down. (Pun _intended_, tyvm)


You eat late at night? I know I be hungry in the morning, lol.


----------



## noydb

Kevin001 said:


> You eat late at night? I know I be hungry in the morning, lol.


I might have a snack after dinner but nah, I wouldn't say I eat late at night. I'm hungry in the morning, too (I think that's what wakes me up, lol), but my portions still have to be pretty small or I feel sick. Like I can't have more than one slice of toast with peanut butter (and even that is sometimes too much). Then I get hungry at inconvenient times, when I'm unable to eat anything (like during work), because I haven't had enough for breakfast even though I had as much as I could. :x


----------



## Kevin001

noydb said:


> Like I can't have more than one slice of toast with peanut butter (and even that is sometimes too much).


Hmm that isn't much girl. Maybe try to drink something? Protein shake? Smoothie? Get your calories in.


----------



## noydb

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm that isn't much girl. Maybe try to drink something? Protein shake? Smoothie? Get your calories in.


Yeah, actually, that's a pretty good idea.  I do recall feeling better when I drank smoothies regularly.


----------



## Kevin001

Water and protein shakes from now on.....I officially hate sugar.


----------



## Kevin001

I've got to step my food game up. Next time I go grocery shopping I'm getting a bag of potatoes, some spinach or broccoli, and some beef patties. My breakfast game always on point but I be slacking throughout the day.


----------



## Kevin001

How do people eat natural peanut butter? There is too much oil, it doesn't mix well, and it tastes like tar.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> How do people eat natural peanut butter? There is too much oil, it doesn't mix well, and it tastes like tar.


I don't care for it myself, it's mostly the texture I don't like. I eat peanut that is more natural than most but has a little bit oil added and nothing else so that doesn't happen.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I don't care for it myself, it's mostly the texture I don't like. I eat peanut that is more natural than most but has a little bit oil added and nothing else so that doesn't happen.


What type do you eat? I usually eat this.....


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> What type do you eat? I usually eat this.....


I eat Fifty Fifty brand because it has no added sugar.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I eat Fifty Fifty brand because it has no added sugar.
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


Can you get that from a regular store? Looks legit.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Can you get that from a regular store? Looks legit.


Yes, in my grocery store it is not with the peanut butters, it is with the diabetic supplies and foods since it's got no added sugar.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Yes, in my grocery store it is not with the peanut butters, it is with the diabetic supplies and foods since it's got no added sugar.
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


Ok I'll check it out, thank you.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm not making much money lately so I'm going to start eating rice and beans mostly. My body doesn't seem to respond well to rice for some reason even if it's organic. But whatever, I'm going to force it down.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Probably should start replacing cocktails with tea....


----------



## tea111red

i've really been getting into lemon zest lately, lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I could eat a whole bowl of pico de gallo.


----------



## Kevin001

I like bagels but all of them seem to have too much sodium for me or not enough protein.


----------



## slyfox

Awhile ago I told a doctor that I was trying to eat healthier. I gave grape tomatoes as an example of one of the things I was eating more often. He then scolded me about them not being healthy enough. Considering I'm obese, have a fatty liver, and have problems with eating junk food, you'd think he would consider grape tomatoes an improvement over chowing down on things like chili cheese fries, etc. 

Anyone have a take on this? Are grape tomatoes a great dieting sin? I eat other healthy food as well, but I eat about 6-12 grape tomatoes on some days. Not sure how well known grape tomatoes are, but they are a tomato about the size of a grape(or a little bigger) so 6-12 isn't that much.


----------



## Kevin001

I spent way too much money on food today plus I got some stuff that has a little more sodium than I realized....ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

slyfox said:


> Awhile ago I told a doctor that I was trying to eat healthier. I gave grape tomatoes as an example of one of the things I was eating more often. He then scolded me about them not being healthy enough. Considering I'm obese, have a fatty liver, and have problems with eating junk food, you'd think he would consider grape tomatoes an improvement over chowing down on things like chili cheese fries, etc.
> 
> Anyone have a take on this? Are grape tomatoes a great dieting sin? I eat other healthy food as well, but I eat about 6-12 grape tomatoes on some days. Not sure how well known grape tomatoes are, but they are a tomato about the size of a grape(or a little bigger) so 6-12 isn't that much.


Yeah if you're substituting them for other bad food then that is great. But 6-12 isn't much maybe he wants you to have even more vegetables in your diet.


----------



## slyfox

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah if you're substituting them for other bad food then that is great. But 6-12 isn't much maybe he wants you to have even more vegetables in your diet.


Thanks, I agree they are far better than other things I could be eating. Unless he thought they were all I was eating all day, I don't get why he thought it was a big deal.

I've been eating some other vegetables like broccoli, canned green beans, green peppers, and carrots. I'm sure I do need some more variety though.
Wish it was that, but he seemed to be just criticizing me that grape tomatoes weren't healthy enough. Just made the mistake of mentioning grape tomatoes first and he jumped on it. Even if there are better vegetables you'd think he'd realize it is hard to go from eating mostly junk food to eating healthier.

By the way this was a doctor who was working with my regular family doc. The specialist doctor who actually diagnosed me with a fatty liver thought I shouldn't change my diet much, just try to eat less to lose weight. I personally think I should aim for somewhere in between the advice of the two doctors.


----------



## Were




----------



## Kevin001

^^ Not possible


----------



## firestar

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Not possible


Yeah, but you have to admit: it would be fun to try


----------



## SofaKing

firestar said:


> Yeah, but you have to admit: it would be fun to try


I always wonder how much you have to pay to take part in the challenge in the first place. Like, pay $40 for the ramen if you don't eat it all in 20 minutes?


----------



## HobbitInHell

I wonder if a prawn burger would taste good...


----------



## firestar

SofaKing said:


> I always wonder how much you have to pay to take part in the challenge in the first place. Like, pay $40 for the ramen if you don't eat it all in 20 minutes?


Yeah, me too. I'm sure it would be pretty expensive, though, compared to a normal restaurant meal. @Were needs to report back and let us know 

Of course, that's not including the cost of the plane ticket! Although I think they do similar challenges in other places.


----------



## Kevin001

firestar said:


> Yeah, but you have to admit: it would be fun to try


On a cheat day yeah, that is so many calories lol.


----------



## Kandice

Kevin001 said:


> I like bagels but all of them seem to have too much sodium for me or not enough protein.


What about an english muffin with an egg? Or an english muffin with peanut butter and strawberries? I have no idea how much sodium is in an english muffin, I just know some people substitute english muffins for bagels lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Kandice said:


> What about an english muffin with an egg? Or an english muffin with peanut butter and strawberries? I have no idea how much sodium is in an english muffin, I just know some people substitute bagels for english muffins lol.


Yeah it'll be less sodium but english muffins don't have a lot of protein in them by themselves but with an egg or pb it'll do.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to find better meat sources to add to my diet.


----------



## Kevin001

That moment you realize bananas have more sugar in them then you realized. :frown2:


----------



## tea111red

i want to make ratatouille.


----------



## Rickets

Sigh..going full blown keto diet again. 5/2 carb/non-carb not really working for me, or at least not very fast. Eating squeaky clean and just want these love handles, whether they be fat or fluid, to f$%k off for good.


----------



## Kevin001

Organic food is so overrated. Paying extra money and its not even healthier. Like organic oatmeal vs old fashioned oatmeal.....pretty much the same but the organic is pricier and the old fashioned is a tad healthier to me.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Organic food is so overrated. Paying extra money and its not even healthier. Like organic oatmeal vs old fashioned oatmeal.....pretty much the same but the organic is pricier and the old fashioned is a tad healthier to me.


Right...and eating organic won't make up for other bad health habits, either.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

Mmm...love that runny yolk.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Kevin001 said:


> Organic food is so overrated. Paying extra money and its not even healthier. Like organic oatmeal vs old fashioned oatmeal.....pretty much the same but the organic is pricier and the old fashioned is a tad healthier to me.


Did you read that somewhere or are you just assuming? You can tell the non-organic is healthier by taste? Studies have shown that organic corn contains more nutrients than GMO corn, and the latter doesn't even yield more as claimed. Rats that were fed GMOs grew tumors. Pigs became infertile until they went back to non-GMO food. Do you even know why it's important to eat organic (or at least get certain ones organic)? There was NEVER a long term study to show the safety of GMO foods. The biotech industry just say it is and expect you to take their word for it. They even refuse to label it because they know people won't buy it. They're playing god with nature and now WE are the ****ing guinea pigs. It's not a trend, it's about eating foods the way they were meant to be eaten and our right to know what they're doing with our food.

Anyways, I definitely taste a difference between organic and non-organic fruits (tomatoes, apples, blueberries). There are some you don't have to buy organic because they don't need pesticides like onion. Just search the clean 15.


----------



## Kevin001

Wanderlust26 said:


> Did you read that somewhere or are you just assuming? You can tell the non-organic is healthier by taste? Studies have shown that organic corn contains more nutrients than GMO corn, and the latter doesn't even yield more as claimed. Rats that were fed GMOs grew tumors. Pigs became infertile until they went back to non-GMO food. Do you even know why it's important to eat organic (or at least get certain ones organic)? There was NEVER a long term study to show the safety of GMO foods. The biotech industry just say it is and expect you to take their word for it. They even refuse to label it because they know people won't buy it. They're playing god with nature and now WE are the ****ing guinea pigs. It's not a trend, it's about eating foods the way they were meant to be eaten and our right to know what they're doing with our food.
> 
> Anyways, I definitely taste a difference between organic and non-organic fruits (tomatoes, apples, blueberries). There are some you don't have to buy organic because they don't need pesticides like onion. Just search the clean 15.


Taste difference maybe I'm just talking proper nutrition to fuel my body. The nutrition label on the back is not much better if all pretty much. I just check the labels on all the food I buy and don't want to buy organic if its not better.


----------



## Were




----------



## Kevin001

Just got some of them Rev things, full of sodium but packed with protein I just hope they fill me up.


----------



## cmed

Coconut water tastes like what I imagine toilet water tastes like. I still drank the whole thing though, because 1,000 mg of potassium in one little bottle is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Kevin001

It seems like every bag of potatoes I buy has green potatoes in it or they turn green fast....can I just get some normal potatoes for once damn.


----------



## cosmicslop

I made some soul bread that's made with whey protein isolate to see how it compares to bread made with peanut butter. The soul bread isn't as good as the peanut butter bread because it still tastes kind of eggy and has a sponge like texture. The peanut bread is closer to tasting and feeling like real bread in your mouth. Nothing is as good as real bread though.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if I should cut back on carbonated water or not.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I might start adding avocados in my diet....then again they are expensive af.


----------



## Rains

Kevin001 said:


> Not sure if I should cut back on carbonated water or not.


Why would you want to? I drink it everyday. Straight water is so boring, and at least with carbonated water it fills the soda void... sort of.


----------



## Kevin001

Rains said:


> Why would you want to? I drink it everyday. Straight water is so boring, and at least with carbonated water it fills the soda void... sort of.


Haha yeah it does help when you need a "kick" and don't want any sugar. But idk its not all that good? I don't like having unnatural stuff in my body. I mean its ok not that bad but I try not to drink it too often. Definitely not daily. Not too good for the stomach which is bad if you're like me. I don't like stuff bloating me especially plus the acidic properties rub me the wrong way. Idk might just be a fitness thing lol.....put I drink pure water 95% of the time. No worries.


----------



## Rains

Kevin001 said:


> Haha yeah it does help when you need a "kick" and don't want any sugar. But idk its not all that good? I don't like having unnatural stuff in my body. I mean its ok not that bad but I try not to drink it too often. Definitely not daily. Not too good for the stomach which is bad if you're like me. I don't like stuff bloating me especially plus the acidic properties rub me the wrong way. Idk might just be a fitness thing lol.....put I drink pure water 95% of the time. No worries.


Idk how unnatural it is. I thought it was just carbonated and the one I get has some minerals like magnesium or something in it, and it's not acidic. It doesn't make me bloated, but I try to drink it with a straw because apparently all the bubbles can erode your teeth.


----------



## Kevin001

Rains said:


> Idk how unnatural it is. I thought it was just carbonated and the one I get has some minerals like magnesium or something in it, and it's not acidic. It doesn't make me bloated, but I try to drink it with a straw because apparently all the bubbles can erode your teeth.


Idk when I think about food its like can I get that in nature if not it can't be that good for me. I mean its not bad it just doesn't sit well with me. I drink it maybe 2-3 times a week though.


----------



## Kevin001

If it has more than 6 ingredients its junk....I need to remind myself of this.


----------



## catcharay

Uhm diet failed. I really wanted a chocolate bunny but there's none on sale, like they're all out of stock.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

If I could I'd live off sushi and poke bowls.


----------



## tea111red

i ate this stuff w/ regular sugar in it....guess that wasn't a good idea. i feel really agitated and like i want to kick something now.

it was the sugar or a combination of the sugar and other things or something else. maybe some chemical. whatever it was, i'm not reacting well to it.

this feeling i have is the same feeling i get when i eat something w/ msg in it.


----------



## rdrr

they need to bring back propel fitness water.


----------



## Kevin001

Finally got some veggie "green" pasta today....what a find...good and cheap.


----------



## MCHB

Had to up my vitamin intake. I thought I was having a depression relapse (maybe I was?) as my mood and energy levels tanked, but upping the daily vitamin dosage seems to have helped some.


----------



## Rains

It's hard to eat salad in winter. I never feel like it. Too cold.


----------



## cosmicslop

I find the cooking process of making a bolognese sauce satisfying. Particularly letting things reduce and then adding back liquid and repeating that. Also drinking the leftover red wine. Wine makes food happy like it does for me.


----------



## komorikun

I made a whole bunch of Japanese curry. My din-din for the next 5-6 days.


----------



## cosmicslop

I ate Oreos and dipped them in Thai tea. The road to diabetes is paved with good intentions.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I had to throw out a whole load of perfectly good home made french toast.


----------



## Kevin001

This has to be the best milk around....


----------



## komorikun

Really creepy how much yogurt my roommate eats. Never seen someone eat that much yogurt.


----------



## SilentLyric

vegetables on pasta is pretty good. Gives it a nice texture.


----------



## Rains

unemployment simulator said:


> I had to throw out a whole load of perfectly good home made french toast.


Why?


----------



## unemployment simulator

Rains said:


> Why?


I do dislike wasting food. but I just didn't have enough time to eat it, was way too full, i'm on a cyclic keto diet so I only have a window of opportunity and it would be spoiled before I get another opportunity.


----------



## Kevin001

These meatless meatballs better be good, they were expensive though.


----------



## 8888

I can't believe I accidentally skipped breakfast, I wasn't even hungry. I really should have eaten though because I'm insulin resistant.


----------



## tea111red

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweetbread


----------



## tea111red

interesting fact.

"For generations, white bread was the preferred bread of the rich while the poor ate dark (whole grain) bread. However, in most western societies, the connotations reversed in the late 20th century, with whole grain bread becoming preferred as having superior nutritional value while white bread became associated with lower-class ignorance of nutrition.[16]"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_bread#Modern_era


----------



## Blue Dino

tea111red said:


> interesting fact.
> 
> "For generations, white bread was the preferred bread of the rich while the poor ate dark (whole grain) bread. However, in most western societies, the connotations reversed in the late 20th century, with whole grain bread becoming preferred as having superior nutritional value while white bread became associated with lower-class ignorance of nutrition.[16]"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_bread#Modern_era


I always wonder why whole grain bread and rice are more expensive than white bread and rice, since the latter are processed, thus it should cost more to produce.


----------



## Kevin001

Starting to relax on my diet, feel fuller and feel stronger. More carbs nowadays.


----------



## tea111red

thyme.


----------



## Rains

8888 said:


> I can't believe I accidentally skipped breakfast, I wasn't even hungry. I really should have eaten though because I'm insulin resistant.


How did you get diagnosed with insulin resistance? I'm asking because I wonder if I am / was (due to symptoms I sometimes get).


----------



## 8888

Rains said:


> How did you get diagnosed with insulin resistance? I'm asking because I wonder if I am / was (due to symptoms I sometimes get).


There is this test, I can't remember the name, basically you go in fasting and drink a sugary drink. Then they take blood about 5 times over a four hour period to see how the body's insulin reacts. Your best bet is to see an endocrinologist.


----------



## ApathyDivine

8888 said:


> There is this test, I can't remember the name, basically you go in fasting and drink a sugary drink. Then they take blood about 5 times over a four hour period to see how the body's insulin reacts. Your best bet is to see an endocrinologist.


Glucose tolerance test. I had it done..twice. They said I wasn't hydrated enough the first time and my blood was coming out too slow. I ended up being diagnosed with insulin resistance but somehow the doctors lost my test results and don't have this on record


----------



## Rains

8888 said:


> There is this test, I can't remember the name, basically you go in fasting and drink a sugary drink. Then they take blood about 5 times over a four hour period to see how the body's insulin reacts. Your best bet is to see an endocrinologist.


Are you trying to reverse it?


----------



## Kevin001

God I need to stay from dairy....always gets me congested and stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

I need more fruits in my diet I guess.....everyone that eats a lot of fruits always have good skin seems like.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

I always get so excited when I see new types of sushi at the store.


----------



## unemployment simulator

LA beast has smashed like 3 guinness world records in the last month for competitive eating! they don't call him a beast for nothing eh!


----------



## Kevin001

I love my greek yogurt but I'm thinking about cutting it out completely. Too many negative things associated with diary.


----------



## komorikun

Glad I made curry and yakisoba on the weekend. So much cheaper than getting fast-food for lunch.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I chopped then blended garlic, jalapeño peppers, habanero peppers, & baby spinach, steamed frozen veggies, then fried it all in virgin olive oil with rice, with a tidbit of seasoning salt, some blended seasoning, and sprinkled grated parmesan on top of it all but soy sauce is the great flavouring which I was missing so it was good but it might have great with soy sauce


----------



## Kevin001

I need more foods with Vitamin A.


----------



## Kevin001

Switching from potatoes to veggie pasta has been a nice move...cheaper, taste better, better nutrients, and fills me up more.


----------



## Rains

Kevin001 said:


> Switching from potatoes to veggie pasta has been a nice move...cheaper, taste better, better nutrients, and fills me up more.


I would like to try spaghetti squash:










People use it as a substitute for pasta but I can't find this vegetable anywhere.


----------



## Kevin001

Rains said:


> I would like to try spaghetti squash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People use it as a substitute for pasta but I can't find this vegetable anywhere.


Hmm maybe you can make it?

Yeah I've just been getting this...


----------



## firestar

Rains said:


> I would like to try spaghetti squash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People use it as a substitute for pasta but I can't find this vegetable anywhere.


It takes a lot more effort but any vegetable can be made into pasta using a spiralizer. The first time I went to buy spaghetti squash I ended up with butternut squash by accident, so I used a spiralizer to make it into noodles.


----------



## 8888

That pie I had yesterday was so good, I wish I knew what kind it was so I could make it.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Switching from potatoes to veggie pasta has been a nice move...cheaper, taste better, better nutrients, and fills me up more.


I thought you were talking about putting actual vegetables in your pasta.


----------



## Kevin001

What's the difference between sugar and alcohol sugar?


----------



## Were

There's a supermarket close to us here that sells pork, today we bought bacon and pork sausage(this was imported from Greece), there isn't a huge selection, there were some salami and some luncheon meat(this don't look good but we will give it a try) but we are thinking that we might often buy bacon for breakfast as that is something we tried and liked before, from the same place we were also buying a bluberry wine and a black Irish beer(stout) called Guinnes Draught(this was something I've heard years ago and wanted to taste, also as I was holding the can it was making a noise, now I saw that Guinness cans have a ball in them), but we couldn't because of the hour, you can't buy alcohol past 10 p.m., we were like 10 minutes late at the register.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> What's the difference between sugar and alcohol sugar?


I think a sugar alcohol is just a carb that you don't absorb completely as opposed to regular sugar. So like if there's 7 grams of a sugar alcohol then you're only gonna be getting like a portion of those calories. But I think it can be bad for your digestive system if you consume too much because the part you don't absorb acts as a laxative. That's why this dude having a real bad time at the end of this video lol


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> I think a sugar alcohol is just a carb that you don't absorb completely as opposed to regular sugar. So like if there's 7 grams of a sugar alcohol then you're only gonna be getting like a portion of those calories. But I think it can be bad for your digestive system if you consume too much because the part you don't absorb acts as a laxative. That's why this dude having a real bad time at the end of this video lol


Lmao

Was asking because them ONE bars taste good but kinda high on the sugar alcohol.


----------



## AffinityWing

I think I got heartburn earlier today. I hope it wasn't that instant General Tso's chicken I had.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Lmao
> 
> Was asking because them ONE bars taste good but kinda high on the sugar alcohol.


Glad you're liking the taste. Well I don't think sugar alcohols are necessarily bad for you, they just may not agree with some people especially if they consume a lot of them. I think they're found in a lot of protein bars. I'd say if you experience any kind of bloating or something similar then definitely cut them out.


----------



## Rickets

Zero carbs per day is not much fun.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to get more water in on my off days. I'm slacking.


----------



## tea111red

i should have just gotten that other hummus.


----------



## AffinityWing

That sultan kebab was pretty good, but for the past few hours I've been getting awful gas. uke I wish I didn't have such a weak stomach. I've noticed it seems to be highly sensitive to most new dishes I've tried that my mother has experimented cooking.


----------



## komorikun

The self-checkout was closed at the supermarket since went there late. The idiot checker charged me for organic tomatoes when I had regular tomatoes. $1.99 per pound instead of $1.20. Like if he isn't sure why doesn't he ask me? Not sure if worth it going back to complain.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cucumber mint ice cream.


----------



## catcharay

2mins noodles is tempting today, its so chilly. I've got a backlog of supplies just for these laziness moods.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm addicted to peanut butter love that stuff......trying to reduce my carbs a little though.


----------



## unemployment simulator

possibly the best pancake recipe I have found for a while for pancakes sans milk;
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/user/4212586/recipe/pancakes-withwithout-milk

nice cheap and easy carb backload meal, I also found throwing some cinnamon into there makes a really awesome cinnamon take on a traditional pancake.


----------



## unemployment simulator

Rickets said:


> Zero carbs per day is not much fun.


zero seems way too extreme man. i'd limit to 30 net carbs per day if you are looking to do low carb. you will need some fibre in your diet really, it will help you with digestion. if you are struggling to get carbs in you can get fibre supplements, psyllium husk is good.


----------



## Rickets

unemployment simulator said:


> zero seems way too extreme man. i'd limit to 30 net carbs per day if you are looking to do low carb. you will need some fibre in your diet really, it will help you with digestion. if you are struggling to get carbs in you can get fibre supplements, psyllium husk is good.


Yeah I bumped it up to 20g per day not long after that post, and added in some non-starchy vegetables. Plus I'm watching the sodium intake.


----------



## cmed

Halo Top red velvet ice cream. Just 360 calories for the entire pint and you wouldn't even know it. Tastes delicious. Lots of protein too. I'd eat it every day if it weren't $5 per pint. Much better than that tasteless Arctic Zero garbage.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I mentioned this before to someone but there should definitely be like some sort of middle ground between supermarket cheap donuts and krispy kreme ones. like the price difference is insane really. the premium dozen is £12.45. on the other end of the scale a dozen from a supermarket is anywhere from approx £1.20-£1.40. now how about someone sets up an independent bakery shop that specialises in custom flavoured ones (similar to what you'd get in the premium dozen) and undercuts krispy kreme but is more expensive than the supermarkets? I reckon they would make a killing! I would do it myself if I had **** loads of money.


----------



## cinto

I get tired of having to eat sometimes, to buy it, prep it, then clean up. I tried water fasting but I didn't go past two days. Food is thought consuming. I love it, but dislike that I need it.


----------



## unemployment simulator

cinto said:


> I get tired of having to eat sometimes, to buy it, prep it, then clean up. I tried water fasting but I didn't go past two days. Food is thought consuming. I love it, but dislike that I need it.


I'm gonna be giving that a go soon (water fasting).i'm looking forward to having a break from food organisation/calorie counting.


----------



## chute92

you know those huge bags that have different kinds of chip bags inside? do companies just put in like 2-3 flavors and make sure the rest are the chips that nobody likes to eat?? i'll eat the good ones and just be left with 5 bags of chilli fritos like what do i do with them??


----------



## cinto

unemployment simulator said:


> cinto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get tired of having to eat sometimes, to buy it, prep it, then clean up. I tried water fasting but I didn't go past two days. Food is thought consuming. I love it, but dislike that I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be giving that a go soon (water fasting).i'm looking forward to having a break from food organisation/calorie counting.
Click to expand...

Definitely try it out. I'm gonna give it a go too. My friend did 27 days, then 16 days, then 30 days. You sleep lighter, have more energy, and can think more clear. As per what she said. Downside: first few days are hard and you get a white film of bacteria on your tongue after a while.


----------



## unemployment simulator

cinto said:


> Definitely try it out. I'm gonna give it a go too. My friend did 27 days, then 16 days, then 30 days. You sleep lighter, have more energy, and can think more clear. As per what she said. Downside: first few days are hard and you get a white film of bacteria on your tongue after a while.


wow! that is a lot, I am thinking about trying to get maybe one 48 hour one in a week due to how my life is structured. i've gotta fit it around gym training so ideally I want it to be done in the period just before I start a new weeks workout cycle. also gotta figure out how to make it work around any job I am likely to be doing, combating being hangry that sort of thing. I think I might have to drink a lot more coffee as that helps a lot with hunger and is low calorie enough to stay fasted.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Got fruits & veggies this morning. I could still use green apples & baby spinach but otherwise not a bad haul for a healthier week


----------



## komorikun

Made basmati rice in my rice cooker for the first time a week ago. Up until now I've only cooked short or medium grain sticky rice (Japanese style). I've only eaten long grain rice at restaurants. OMG. It was so good. I put some spices in the water too. Normally I just make my rice plain like the Japanese do. This time I put some salt, cumin, garlic powder, and a couple types of curry powder in the water. Came out so tasty!! 

Cooks really fast too. I used the turbo setting on my rice cooker. Don't need to soak the rice for a couple hours either. Short grain rice needs to be soaked for a couple hours before cooking it.


----------



## komorikun

I'm still working on perfecting my massaman curry. Getting better but still have a ways to go. I found that Mae Ploy massaman curry paste is super duper salty. Maesri brand is much better. Unfortunately I can only find small cans of Maesri here in my new city. Can't find the larger packages. The larger packages- only Mae Ploy here for some reason. And I checked the local Japanese supermarket here and 4 different Chinese/Asian supermarkets.

My Japanese curry is perfection though. Years of experience....


----------



## Arbre

komorikun said:


> Made basmati rice in my rice cooker for the first time a week ago. Up until now I've only cooked short or medium grain sticky rice (Japanese style). I've only eaten long grain rice at restaurants. OMG. It was so good. I put some spices in the water too. Normally I just make my rice plain like the Japanese do. This time I put some salt, cumin, garlic powder, and a couple types of curry powder in the water. Came out so tasty!!
> 
> Cooks really fast too. I used the turbo setting on my rice cooker. Don't need to soak the rice for a couple hours either. Short grain rice needs to be soaked for a couple hours before cooking it.


I was planning to order basmati rice online soon. Never tried it before.


----------



## Kevin001

My diet is ok but need some protein powder.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to stop with the diary....no benefits all negative.


----------



## Kevin001

Got some organic protein powder hope it does wonders.


----------



## unemployment simulator

been stuck with the weight loss for about a month now, seemed to hit a plateau. reading up on this this makes a lot of sense;











gotta boost my calories up to maintaining levels. upregulate that metabolism.


----------



## unemployment simulator

also, made a stew today in my rice cooker and it turned out brilliant! definitely doing that again!


----------



## Plasma

I ate some McDonalds. It was okay.


----------



## T-Bone

*Is it still veganism to?...*

Is it vegan to eat animals that have died of natural causes? Since there is no suffering or exploitation from mankind. I need opinions (not from you riverbird).


----------



## unemployment simulator

well coming on 2 weeks or so of cycling onto maintaining calories and switching over to a carb heavy diet, its been a nice change but I feel I am ready to go back to keto again, might take a while for body to adjust and not really looking forward to keto flu but should be smooth sailing once I running on fat again.


----------



## tea111red

banana cake.


----------



## cubsfandave

I ate and drank like a pig today. Went from 212 to 185 in a few months. Now I'm slowly moving up to 190. Probably mostly due to drinking alot of vodka lately and then binge eating the next day. When I stick to my egg white delight sandwich in the morning and my 500 calorie lunch, I usually am filled up enough not to binge eat at night. Have a pretty big dinner, but no snacking after.

Losing the actual weight was hard, but I find maintaining it is pretty easy


----------



## cmed

Roasted chickpeas in the oven - holy crap do they taste good. This will be a daily staple moving forward.


----------



## tea111red

heh heh......these people are making more vegetarian dishes. i suspect partly so i will eat w/ them. :lol


----------



## cubsfandave

I'm suffering today because the last week I stuffed myself with cupcakes and booze. I was 185 and now I'm around 190, so today I ate a whole bag of lettuce with some vinegar and some pistachio nuts. I just need to get back to my normal diet and it will be ok. At 185 I was eating milk duds for an after dinner snack, so it's not bad at all LOL


----------



## cubsfandave

Welp, I think I'm done being "fit". I lasted about 5 months. lol I miss food too much, especially being so depressed and bored all the time. I'm gonna eat the same amount of calories for breakfast and lunch, but if I get hungry I'm done starving myself until dinner. F*** it! Maybe an extra 365 calories from a Wendy's grilled chicken sandwich will help. Being hungry just adds misery I tell ya!


----------



## Kevin001

I caved and had a little bit of cheese with my tacos tonight ugh. Still need to quit the dairy and sugar completely.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm going to get rid of a few things in my diet and I've been eating lots of fruits lately which is good. 

I need more fiber in my diet.


----------



## scooby

Only 1.5-2kg away from my first weight target, 1 weight class down from 94 to 85. Gonna possibly try drop down to the 77kg class next.


----------



## Wanderlust26

That hot sauce cured my nausea. :0


----------



## Kevin001

Been drinking this blueberry honey apple vinegar concoction....taste so sour but suppose to help with gut health so.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to stick to the basics chicken, broccoli, and rice. Or sweet potatoes lol.


----------



## lunalavender

I really need to eat more vegetables.


----------



## Mousey9

I ate a personal high 200g of protein yesterday. I heard that the rule of thumb was 1g per body weight so me being at 157lbs, I'm happy that I got that much in. But i've also heard of people consuming 2g per body weight so idk.


----------



## tea111red

tim tams

biscottis


----------



## vedavon8

main course.. squash soup and baked potatoes
..garlic bread on the side
and for dessert.. sigh.. creme brulee


----------



## Rickets

I have replaced a lot of chicken with fake veg chicken and was surprised how good it has been. I also tried veg sausages since I don't eat red meat but still miss the taste, they were awesome too.


----------



## Kevin001

Back to veggies, chicken, and rice/sweet potatoes. Need to try kombucha.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I'm learning that when it's that time of the month, and our boobs get sore?

Eat spinach. It apparently, drains the excessive estrogen out of the system.

I think it works.. Plus, i like salads for dinner anyway..


----------



## tea111red

how did this person get their pumpkin pie to taste like a bad batch of beans


----------



## tea111red

i'm glad i dumped this person's "beautiful" dressing into the trash.

it didn't look beautiful to me.......it looked rotten.

that dressing and the other rotten things in the trash belonged together.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I need to try one of these;

https://www.krispykreme.co.uk/gingerbread-glazed

you can get one for free if you visit one of the selected uk stores during happy hour. unfortunately I don't live near one of those stores, will probably just buy one from my local store next time I get a day to carb up. I also learned there was such a thing a mince pie donuts.


----------



## Kevin001

I need more fruits in my diet, would help with my skin I bet.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

My husband loves to cook during the holidays..

I wish i could eat everything he makes? He's really a good gourmet cook.

But i really have to be careful. It's very rich food:

Lobster Ravioli, 

5 layer lasagna with chopped chanterelle mushrooms and artichokes in between the cheese layers, 

sirloin steak,

turkey burgers smothered in mushrooms/onions in wine sauce topped with a gouda cheese 

stuffed turkey with mushrooms (sauteed in butter and wine sauce) and gravy

...and those are the appetizers.

For breakfast?

Stuffed clams with bacon, 

scrambled slow cooked eggs and bacon with a creme fraise topping with smoked salmon. 

And champagne. (thank gawd i could turn down the champagne because i don't drink)..

I also believe he constantly cooks, to distract his sister from talking so much.

Once she has to prep the dishes, she shuts up and starts cutting..


----------



## jane nair

I always think about protein, nutrition, calories before taking food.egg, nuts, chicken, beef, cheese, dates, chocolates this food have lots calories and protein.so I always try eating this type of food.


----------



## unemployment simulator

does anyone know what this is?


__
https://flic.kr/p/37611103262


__
https://flic.kr/p/37385228220


----------



## tea111red

cake


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

pumpkin seeds.

i can't eat many things "raw" but decided to do organic pumpkin seeds..

They have a lot of health benefits, and i like the taste.

Just hope i don't over do them and get gas..

The last thing i need is to blow the damn doors off the house.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

so glad we had pizza in the house..

Today and yesterday were my high fat meal days. I should have known when i sank into a deep depression last night, and this morning. Plus, during my workout, i started getting a headache, blurry vision, irritability, depression.. 

The moment i hit the house i heated up a slice of cheese pizza, and a slice of sicilian with extra cheese.

Now the crows are sitting on the wall, picking out their pieces of left over crust.


----------



## 1life

I love mexican food burritos for the win


----------



## Kevin001

Need to try some better coffee with more kick to it.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

rice, beans, dried herbs, condiments, tea, and water it is, i guess.

"the po' diet"


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Need to try some better coffee with more kick to it.












damn, he actually has his own line of coffee..... :lol


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> damn, he actually has his own line of coffee..... :lol


Is it good? I just got some vanilla latte stuff.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

What i wouldn't give to have a chocolate eruption cake.

I know better? But i can definitely dream about it..


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Is it good? I just got some vanilla latte stuff.


oh, i don't know, lol. when you said "with a kick" it made me think of Emeril Lagasse so I was curious if he had a coffee line since he has other products out. i was not really expecting to see he actually has a line, lol.

i guess dunkin donuts has good coffee. have you tried their coffee you can get at the store?

-------
i'm eating a lot of spinach .......hopefully it helps counteract being so poisoned by this 2nd hand smoke.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> oh, i don't know, lol. when you said "with a kick" it made me think of Emeril Lagasse so I was curious if he had a coffee line since he has other products out. i was not really expecting to see he actually has a line, lol.
> 
> i guess dunkin donuts has good coffee. have you tried their coffee you can get at the store?
> 
> -------
> i'm eating a lot of spinach .......hopefully it helps counteract being so poisoned by this 2nd hand smoke.


Yeah I don't care for dunkin...sister works there. 2nd hand smoke? From casino? Why are you out lol.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I don't care for dunkin...sister works there. 2nd hand smoke? From casino? Why are you out lol.


yeah, from the casino... i went to one earlier. i thought it'd help me de-stress after running these errands that stressed me out, lol. it gave me something to do, too, i guess. i don't really go out. i think it'd been 9? days since i went outside, lol.


----------



## tea111red

i guess that bag of raw spinach really helped. :lol

my hearing seems better than it's been in a long time, i have less brain fog, stamina is better, i can breathe better, and i feel more clean.

it seems like it's helping to keep cravings at bay too? 

this all after 1 day and that overload of 2nd hand smoke yesterday. ha.

the miracle of raw spinach....


----------



## jane nair

I take 250ml milk,2 spoon peanut butter, 2 banana, 3 spoon sugar and blend it then drink it.after that I go for my exercise. I get more energy to take this, it helps me to do more exercise and build muscle, it also good for cardio.


----------



## tea111red

i'm just going to blend this spinach w/ water and just chug it from now on, i think. can't be bothered to chew it all.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I miss the Thai restaurant I used to live next to


----------



## Kevin001

I can't stand cheese anymore.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't care for seafood but I ought to start buying boneless salmon fillets from time to time, fish has a lot of nutritious value



Kevin001 said:


> I can't stand cheese anymore.


I only like cheese on pizza, some parm on pasta, and if a pre-made salad has some I won't complain but otherwise I want nothing to do with it


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Lord, 

I can't believe i was THAT naive.

When i was in my 20's - hell, even earlier than that, i was very obese. I would see these advertisements and commercials mostly at the beginning of the year for weight loss programs.

Jenny Craig

Weight Watchers

TOP's

Nutrisystem

Optifast

Medifast

The Atkins program

Slim Fast

Here's what i actually thought? That THEIR food was different than REGULAR food. One side of the screen you see an obese person, second half was a well.. not so obese person. I thought by buying their food, it must have special enzymes in it, to get the weight off FAST!

I was so caught up in the "visuals", i didn't really stop and think this silliness through. All it took was seeing Kirstey Alley drop all of those pounds, Oprah, Whoopie Goldberg, Valerie Bertinelli, Sharon Osbourne, Janet Jackson, a whole slew of them.. Whom, over time, dropped out of the "spokesperson" slots, and gained weight all over again - and then some.

So weird, when i see them now.. and i actually believed that if these weight loss programs worked for these "magical people", that i could have that magic as well..

Well, it didn't work.. 

But i liked the brownies from Nutrisystem..

Those brownies, man..

$3.00 each..

but... 

those brownies, though..


----------



## tea111red

^haha. some of those diet products are good. i liked those zone bars and luna bars, lol. they were kind of like candy, but w/ some nutrition.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I can't stand cheese anymore.


what happened to make you dislike it so much now?

i've been craving it a lot lately for some reason.

:stu


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> what happened to make you dislike it so much now?
> 
> i've been craving it a lot lately for some reason.
> 
> :stu


Haha idk just grosses me out.......just feel clogged up and serves no purpose just a lot of bad side effects for your body.


----------



## tea111red

avocado toast

.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't like pecans in my sandwich...ugh.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I don't like pecans in my sandwich...ugh.


never heard of putting pecans in a sandwich. what kind was it?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> never heard of putting pecans in a sandwich. what kind was it?


It was a chicken salad one....had celery and grapes too I think lol.


----------



## tea111red

my coloring and circulation seems to be better when i eat tomatoes.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

More pumpkin seeds!!


----------



## komorikun

Had sweet potato french fries for the first time the other week. So delish! Especially when dipped in mayonnaise.


----------



## catcharay

I have caffeine withdrawal effects. Racing heart and headache. It feels terrible. What's more, I don't have chocolate as my transition vice until I go all healthy for a while.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Had sweet potato french fries for the first time the other week. So delish! Especially when dipped in mayonnaise.


 I'm surprised you like mayo. Most women don't seem to like food that has a thick, white creamy texture for some reason. :lol


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm surprised you like mayo. Most women don't seem to like food that has a thick, white creamy texture for some reason. :lol


What!? Women don't like mayonnaise? Never heard that one before.


----------



## komorikun

I just made french toast. It was pretty good. Hard to get the proportions(portions?) right. Makes a huge difference how much milk, brown sugar, vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg, eggs you put in. 

I got this little tiny bottle of real maple syrup. Wanted to try out the real thing. It's not bad but not really worth the price. I think I'll just get the cheap fake syrup next time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> What!? Women don't like mayonnaise? Never heard that one before.


 :lol

I kinda forgot I posted that. Seriously though. I have noticed the number of women who hate mayo seems to be higher than man who hate it.

We should wait a while (so as to minimize the number of people who remember this) and do a poll.


----------



## Kevin001

Spicy black bean burgers are the best.....good meat substitute.


----------



## sachin37

*Weight Gainer*

Weight Gainer
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
For more visit..............................................................


----------



## sachin37

Gainer
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
For more visit.............................................


----------



## sachin37

muscle
Gainer
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
For more visit.............................................


----------



## sachin37

Weight
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
For more visit.............................................


----------



## sachin37

Weight Gainer
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shak


----------



## Kevin001

I need to drink more water, add more veggies and fruits, and sleep more.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

why did i even go there???

I logged into Pinterest, and out of curiosity, typed in the word: Chocolates

Oh my gawd! The things they can create with chocolate!! :eek!


----------



## NeonSun

My kitchen ran out food today. Its stressful trying to piece together healthy meals with this that and the other, and have them turn out decent enough to want to actually eat them


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Bobby Flay..

How in the hell does he stay so skinny being a chef??


----------



## 8888

I certainly had too much dairy and/or gluten at the buffet today, as I still have a stomach ache and these foods normally bother me. It's just so hard to eat there being a vegetarian. I could have just had rice and vegetables but their rice is terrible and just vegetables is boring.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't believe I've been neglecting my peanut butter intake.


----------



## Wanderlust26

When I eat something salty, I crave something sweet...and then when I eat something sweet, I crave something salty again.


----------



## 8888

I'm so sick of eating the same snacks, I seriously need to look for something new. I may try shopping at Aldi instead of my usual stores.


----------



## Anatoles

Baked potatoes,grilled salmon,green power salade...nuff said


----------



## Anatoles

I need to cut out bread....just doesn't flow with me..


----------



## tsekaren

been eating vitamin and protein bars for work everyday..


----------



## unemployment simulator

gonna have to throw in the towel for veganism, I would like to say it was fun but it was pretty grim at times. my bm's haven't cleared up, either constipation or the opposite and pretty much blood in my stool is a daily occurance, constant bloating, skin cleared up at first but has broken out again and my backne is no better. and I really don't feel that healthy or great. aside from cheat foods once per week I was eating clean everyday with variety of around 9 great nutritious veg, oats and flaxseed for the healthy fat omegas, fortified soy milk. also taking a multivit although through the variety of veg I was eating and the fortified foods I was probably eating more than enough micronutrients. it started out cheap but has progressively got more and more expensive as I try and make it enjoyable or something that I can just endure. although you can do it on the cheap, you really would not want to as it just miserable and its probably less healthy that way to boot. there was also days where it was not practical for me to be vegan, like I was busy all day and I couldn't have a proper meal so had to just grab a protein bar, scanning the products most (and in some cases all) the stuff for sale was not vegan. if it was you were expected to pay a ridiculous premium price on it. it also sucks that I have to eat so much protein because the bioavailability is so poor. its basically farts that smell like the worst smell imaginable all evening/night at the end of a day, along with feeling like a balloon, or trading that off for my lifts going backwards and getting increasingly weaker. gah.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Apple pie and coffee go sooo well together. Yum.


----------



## Wanderlust26

That damn bacon made me feel sluggish for the rest of the day. :\


----------



## Wanderlust26

Been obsessed with chips and salsa lately.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Time to make some chocolate covered bananas.


----------



## 8888

The gluten free hotdogs rolls I buy are expensive yet they are sliced so poorly I often have to cut them more and then they end up breaking im half. They could at least slice them right for what they charge. Unfortunately the store doesn't carry any other gluten free hotdog rolls so I guess I'm stuck with these. 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26

That coffee didn't do ****! At least it tasted kinda good.


----------



## komorikun

I stuffed myself with 4 slices of french toast. Past few weeks I've been having it once a week on Saturday or Sunday. Only issue is that the milk goes bad quickly since I only use it for the french toast. I put soy milk in my coffee. Been trying not to eat cereal or granola since it's fattening. Only use regular milk in my coffee when it looks like the milk is going to go bad soon.

Last time I got this ultra pasteurized milk that is good for over a month. But still a lot is left over. I'll get 1 quart next time, if they sell it.

http://www.darigold.com/products/milk/homogenized-milk-half-gallon-up

Ingredients for french toast: bread, milk, eggs, cinnamon, nutmeg, vanilla, brown sugar, butter, syrup


----------



## komorikun

Also steamed some cauliflower again. Cauliflower is real cheap now. Must be in season. I discovered a little section of the local overpriced supermarket (7 minute walk from home) where they keep the old produce for sale. This section is kind of hidden, right next to the toilet-hahahah. So cheap!! All the little baggies are $1. Examples:

1 head of cauliflower
3 avocados
3 bell peppers (red, yellow, green)
1 potato, 1 bell pepper, 2 onions
3 apples
2 apples, 2 oranges


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I stuffed myself with 4 slices of french toast. Past few weeks I've been having it once a week on Saturday or Sunday. Only issue is that the milk goes bad quickly since I only use it for the french toast. I put soy milk in my coffee. Been trying not to eat cereal or granola since it's fattening. Only use regular milk in my coffee when it looks like the milk is going to go bad soon.
> 
> Last time I got this ultra pasteurized milk that is good for over a month. But still a lot is left over. I'll get 1 quart next time, if they sell it.


 I buy the ultra pasteurized half and half but only use it for herbal teas. I actually like the powdered stuff better for coffee (half and half doesn't taste as rich in coffee for some reason). I have no idea if you can use that for french toast but I guess it's too expensive anyway.


----------



## twistix

I like coffee but it gives me under eye circles. I am awake but look tired. I'm trying to reduce my consumption 

Also, my irregular schedule has gotten my eating habits out of control. :/ 

Seeking balance


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Also steamed some cauliflower again. Cauliflower is real cheap now. Must be in season. I discovered a little section of the local overpriced supermarket (7 minute walk from home) where they keep the old produce for sale. This section is kind of hidden, right next to the toilet-hahahah. So cheap!! All the little baggies are $1.


 I think something is going on with broccoli lately. I have been noticing the vegetable mixes I buy have way less broccoli in them and way more cauliflower. Now I like cauliflower but broccoli is my favorite and I find myself digging through the bags to find broccoli that isn't there. I go to the store and most of the vegs are sold out. Unless I go to Costco. Costco must have a supply line that some other stores around here don't have.

I went to this one store a while back and there was an old lady on a scooter right by the vegetable freezer blocking it. I figured I'd come back. I went and got some other stuff and came back and she was still there. Did it again and she was still there. Finally I came back and she was gone and there was nothing in the freezer at all. I waited until I had no vegetables left because they're so expensive there and then I went and they didn't even have any.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think something is going on with broccoli lately. I have been noticing the vegetable mixes I buy have way less broccoli in them and way more cauliflower. Now I like cauliflower but broccoli is my favorite and I find myself digging through the bags to find broccoli that isn't there. I go to the store and most of the vegs are sold out. Unless I go to Costco. Costco must have a supply line that some other stores around here don't have.
> 
> I went to this one store a while back and there was an old lady on a scooter right by the vegetable freezer blocking it. I figured I'd come back. I went and got some other stuff and came back and she was still there. Did it again and she was still there. Finally I came back and she was gone and there was nothing in the freezer at all. I waited until I had no vegetables left because they're so expensive there and then I went and they didn't even have any.


Can you get fresh broccoli instead? Do you have to get frozen?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Can you get fresh broccoli instead? Do you have to get frozen?


I suppose I could but I'd be going to the store every other day if I did that. I eat steamed vegetables every day and frozen is cheaper and just overall easier to deal with. I never priced it out really but if I go to Costco and get two bags of Normandy Vegetables for around $12, it will last about 2-3 weeks. I'd hate to think what the same amount of fresh would cost. Microwave steam them for 8 minutes as needed. I also worry about waste if I buy fresh anything. My eating habits are pretty steady now but sometimes I mess up and don't eat the same every day.


----------



## twistix

I'm definitely not hungry but I'm having serious food cravings


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> I suppose I could but I'd be going to the store every other day if I did that. I eat steamed vegetables every day and frozen is cheaper and just overall easier to deal with. I never priced it out really but if I go to Costco and get two bags of Normandy Vegetables for around $12, it will last about 2-3 weeks. I'd hate to think what the same amount of fresh would cost. Microwave steam them for 8 minutes as needed. I also worry about waste if I buy fresh anything. My eating habits are pretty steady now but sometimes I mess up and don't eat the same every day.


The only frozen vegetables I get are bags of corn, peas, and peas/carrots. I prefer frozen over canned. Used to get frozen pineapple chunks and frozen strawberries for making alcoholic smoothies. Don't have a blender anymore. Left it with my sister since it was too heavy to take with me.

I don't think broccoli goes bad quickly. It does tend to be pricey though. Cauliflower lasts for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Blue Dino

A strong craving for cheese and wine again.


----------



## SplendidBob

komorikun said:


> Don't have a blender anymore. Left it with my sister since it was too heavy to take with me.


You have at least one cat though.

1. Clean cats paws thoroughly
2. Place small mittens on cats paws
3. Place frozen fruit in a box
4. Place cats in box with frozen fruit
5. Get laser and fire it around in the box for an hour

Obviously, the number of cats you have will reduce the time you need to apply the laser.

I am certain this will work. IF you can find cat mittens.


----------



## mt moyt

hello vegetables, my natural enemy


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't think broccoli goes bad quickly. It does tend to be pricey though. Cauliflower lasts for at least 2 weeks.


 I had a look at the fresh broccoli yesterday when I was there. It's definitely a lot more pricey than the Costco frozen stuff I buy. And you have to chop it. Well I guess you don't HAVE to but there's a lot of stem. I usually go for the florets. Sometimes I buy a bag of the cuts for filler so it stretches.

The Normandy mix from Costco has broccoli, cauliflower and carrots (I think). They also have broccoli florets but they don't go as far and I kind of prefer the mix.


----------



## Sliusarek

My diet varies from "why the hell did I eat so much???" to "I don't want to eat, but I kind of want to. Still, I won't". Oh, and don't forget the incredible amounts of sugar. I wonder if it's because of depression. 

I'm hoping to not become obese. I am still skinny as hell with bones showing up through my skin. Maybe I'm sick.


----------



## Sliusarek

Why do I hate everything I can't eat / drink but HAVE TO in order to have a normal working body? Oranges and anything with vitamin C, milk, some vegetables, meat, beans, eggs, fish (most of it). 
I'm such a wreck.


----------



## Nekobasu

I'll have two Number 9's, a Number 9 Large, a Number 6 with extra Dip, a Number 7, Two Number 45's, one with Cheese, and a large Soda.


----------



## Sliusarek

Nekobasu said:


> I'll have two Number 9's, a Number 9 Large, a Number 6 with extra Dip, a Number 7, Two Number 45's, one with Cheese, and a large Soda.


I usually order soup and salad if I am to ever visit such a place.


----------



## Mabel Pines

mt moyt said:


> hello vegetables, my natural enemy


Just make vegetables taste good to you.  Like, make a salsa or a pico de gallo with them or kimchi.  Or just dip carrot sticks, celery sticks and baby tomatoes in ranch dressing.


----------



## Nekobasu

karenw said:


> :laugh: now you know that's not nutrition.





Sliusarek said:


> I usually order soup and salad if I am to ever visit such a place.


It is Big Smoke's order from Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas lol

I rarely eat fast food junk.. 0


----------



## Sliusarek

I don't have a choice what to eat, to be honest. But if I am forced to go to some place, I try to order soup and salad. I am anxious to order anythng else because it is full of fat and will make me fat or I don't know how to eat it. =/


----------



## Sliusarek

Mabel Pines said:


> Just make vegetables taste good to you.  Like, make a salsa or a pico de gallo with them or kimchi.  Or just dip carrot sticks, celery sticks and baby tomatoes in ranch dressing.


Oh, now you're talking about babies, huh?


----------



## twistix

Aw, there is no more pastry... because I ate it :/


----------



## Kevin001

Eating eggs again


----------



## 8888

Honestly this canned chicken I bought doesn't taste too different from the canned tuna but I think I like the tuna slightly better.


----------



## komorikun

Last night I had ice cream and red wine for dinner. Dinner of champions.


----------



## Wanderlust26

komorikun said:


> Last night I had ice cream and red wine for dinner. Dinner of champions.


You should try drizzling vanilla ice cream with Jack Daniel's whiskey.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to find healthier snacks but still nice amount of calories.


----------



## Mabel Pines

8888 said:


> Honestly this canned chicken I bought doesn't taste too different from the canned tuna but I think I like the tuna slightly better.


Tuna is just chicken, though. It says on the label that the only difference between the two is that one lives in the sea and the other lives on land.


----------



## 8888

Mabel Pines said:


> Tuna is just chicken, though. It says on the label that the only difference between the two is that one lives in the sea and the other lives on land.


Good point


----------



## komorikun

Man that tofu was not good at all. No wonder it was on sale. Supposedly extra firm...not firm at all and weird texture. Remind me not to get this brand ever again.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Man that tofu was not good at all. No wonder it was on sale. Supposedly extra firm...not firm at all and weird texture. Remind me not to get this brand ever again.


 Speaking of tofu, I've been meaning to try it out but I can never figure out where it is in the store. Where is it usually in most grocery stores?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Mabel Pines said:


> Tuna is just chicken, though. It says on the label that the only difference between the two is that one lives in the sea and the other lives on land.


 Land tuna probably doesn't supply nearly as much mercury.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Food tastes good.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Speaking of tofu, I've been meaning to try it out but I can never figure out where it is in the store. Where is it usually in most grocery stores?


In the regular American grocery stores, I find the tofu near the produce section. Like right near the ready-made salads and expensive fruit juices. It's refrigerated of course. Tofu is generally cheaper at Asian supermarkets though.

I definitely like firm tofu more than soft. You don't need to cook tofu to eat it. Japanese people eat it with just soy sauce on it all the time. The only time I cook tofu is when I make massaman curry and Thai peanut sauce salad.

This brand is easy to find and tastes okay:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> In the regular American grocery stores, I find the tofu near the produce section. Like right near the ready-made salads and expensive fruit juices. It's refrigerated of course.


 Hmmmm. I have been over that section a few times but haven't seen it. I'll have to look again next time. Maybe I'll just ask somebody. It's got to be there somewhere.


----------



## Kevin001

Had burger king breakfast....bad decision. Need to stay focused.


----------



## Wanderlust26

These wild Ecuadorian peanuts in my chocolate bar have a coffee aftertaste. Love it!


----------



## smoothlinghs

Long time no see mango and taste was bad. No will see mango for a long time!


----------



## komorikun

Went to the Japanese supermarket today. I splurged and got some green tea KitKats. So expensive! Normally $5 but was on sale for $4. Also got some daifuku.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Finally! The avocados at Sprouts are good again! For a year I could not find good avocados anywhere. I even overpaid for an organic one at Whole Foods Market just to see if they happen to be sourcing from a good farm. Nope. They were just as funky tasting with a slightly metallic aftertaste. I'm very curious what happened. Was it due to polluted irrigation? Artificial fertilizer?


----------



## komorikun

Boiling artichokes right now. Haven't had artichoke in a couple years. Used to have it when I was kid.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Momluv said:


> gtfo


I love that video game!! Have you played part 5, yet, if I may ask?


----------



## Wanderlust26

komorikun said:


> Boiling artichokes right now. Haven't had artichoke in a couple years. Used to have it when I was kid.


What do you eat them with?


----------



## komorikun

Wanderlust26 said:


> What do you eat them with?


Some sort of dipping sauce. This time I'm going to try mayonnaise, lemon juice, salt, mustard, and garlic powder. I think some people dip it in butter. I'm still a novice at artichoke but I have good memories of eating it as a kid.


----------



## Wanderlust26

komorikun said:


> Some sort of dipping sauce. This time I'm going to try mayonnaise, lemon juice, salt, mustard, and garlic powder. I think some people dip it in butter. I'm still a novice at artichoke but I have good memories of eating it as a kid.


Sounds interesting. I'll have to try that one day.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Eating the right amount of fiber is tricky at first. If you eat too much will be farting and on the ****ter all day long. It really boils down to trial and error. I eat one cup of gluten free oats in the morning and I am trying to gain a little weight so I tried 2 at first and that did not work out so well. Needless to say I cut back to 1 cup in the morning and no gas or bloating. Another example is I eat pumpkin seeds with almonds and fruits and vegetables. At first I was getting bad gut rot bit I found out the reason why was because I was eating too much of the seeds and almonds. I simply cut back and I was good to go. I also eat flax seeds, chia seeds, and hemp seeds and again it took a little while to figure out the right ration. It is a world of relief when you can nail your diet down without and gas or bloating.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> Some sort of dipping sauce. This time I'm going to try mayonnaise, lemon juice, salt, mustard, and garlic powder. I think some people dip it in butter. I'm still a novice at artichoke but I have good memories of eating it as a kid.


Sounds tasty, though I might suggest steaming over boiling.


----------



## komorikun

Which is better? Cantaloupe or Honeydew Melon? I bought a cantaloupe last Thursday at the supermarket in the old produce section. Was only $1. 

Also got: 
bag of 4 organic avocados= $1
bag of 2 apples and 2 oranges= $1
2 organic artichokes= $2


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> Which is better? Cantaloupe or Honeydew Melon? I bought a cantaloupe last Thursday at the supermarket in the old produce section. Was only $1.
> 
> Also got:
> bag of 4 organic avocados= $1
> bag of 2 apples and 2 oranges= $1
> 2 organic artichokes= $2


I like cantaloupe better...sweeter, usually.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Which is better? Cantaloupe or Honeydew Melon? I bought a cantaloupe last Thursday at the supermarket in the old produce section. Was only $1.
> 
> Also got:
> bag of 4 organic avocados= $1
> bag of 2 apples and 2 oranges= $1
> 2 organic artichokes= $2


Those are a steal! So cheap....one apple is like a $1 here lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to try to make flatbread chips...fingers crossed.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Those are a steal! So cheap....one apple is like a $1 here lol.


Yeah, apples are around that price here too. I thought produce (and food in general) was cheap in the mid-west and the south though....

These were old, bruised up old fruit/vegetables, not pretty new ones. Still edible, so worth it to me. But I never know if the supermarket will have much of anything in that section or not. Weekends tend to have nothing. Only certain weekdays and only if you get lucky.


----------



## Kevin001

An egg on top of a burger is so good!


----------



## Kevin001

I love salmon but its soooo expensive, I eat it when I can though.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> I love salmon but its soooo expensive, I eat it when I can though.


Agreed, totally.


----------



## Kevin001

I never want a sugary snack or drink again.


----------



## AffinityWing

Today I almost got into those "Food is disgusting. I don't want to eat anything ever again." moods and started losing my appetite. Ironically enough, I'm normally a huge lover of food the rest of the time. Funny how depression will change your mindsets that much. I shift between that and wanting to drown out all my sorrows with it.

Now I'm getting a craving for fast food or anything else unhealthy.


----------



## Mabel Pines

AffinityWing said:


> Today I almost got into those "Food is disgusting. I don't want to eat anything ever again." moods and started losing my appetite. Ironically enough, I'm normally a huge lover of food the rest of the time. Funny how depression will change your mindsets that much. I shift between that and wanting to drown out all my sorrows with it.
> 
> Now I'm getting a craving for fast food or anything else unhealthy.


Go get the greasiest burger that you can find. 0


----------



## AffinityWing

Mabel Pines said:


> Go get the greasiest burger that you can find. 0


Darn, I should. Counselor my first semester told me I should go and indulge myself, too. :grin2: Any suggestions? We got Mooyah here which can have pretty greasy burgers, but I can't grab one on the way or back from class anymore at the moment since my class is much later in the evening and every place is closed by then.


----------



## Mabel Pines

AffinityWing said:


> Darn, I should. Counselor my first semester told me I should go and indulge myself, too. :grin2: Any suggestions? We got Mooyah here which can have pretty greasy burgers, but I can't grab one on the way or back from class anymore at the moment since my class is much later in the evening and every place is closed by then.


I don't know what are around you, so I have no suggestions.  Where I'm at, there's In N Out Burger and Tommy's, which are the best, in my opinion. 0


----------



## unsocial lego

Almond bread is a supposedly better alternative to bread from grains. I hate almond milk but bread is a totally different thing. I wonder if they sell it in stores. I know it would be better if I baked my own but I'd rather just buy it.


----------



## Tomatmacka

I'm currently eating around 50% of my calories that I eat normally in the last 4-5 days because of my slightly overweight condition.

Used to eating plenty and now when I'm not I just want to ****ing eat everything I see. Can't wait until this is over so I can eat a little more, to satisfy my hunger at least.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to stop drinking these sweet sparkling water drinks.


----------



## Wanderlust26

All I want to eat are potato chips.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Avocados are back to tasting funky again. Yuck....


----------



## komorikun

"The munchies" is such a cute term.


----------



## smoothlinghs

I am in love with my smoothie :love


----------



## unsocial lego

I had an "Impossible Burger". I don't know why I expected anything special. It tasted Eh... It tries to mask the lack of fat with too much salt. It wasn't awful but I would rather just not eat any imitation meat if I ever decide to go vegetarian.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm going to try my best to eat healthy until my interview. After it's over I'm going to pig out.


----------



## Blue Dino

I brought a bag of Hot Cheetos finally. I hope I don't indulge too much on it.


----------



## Mabel Pines

You can put 3 pieces of bread together and call it a club sandwich. Things in between the bread slices are optional.


----------



## Kevin001

Destroyed some fish, chicken, and rice tonight.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I miss Fruit Loops so much. I can't believe I used to eat a bowl of it every morning before school. That's more like a big sugary snack instead of a proper meal.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I'm a big fan of kombucha. It's like healthy soda.


----------



## SofaKing

I liked water kefir better...homemade. kombucha is a unique acquired taste.


Wanderlust26 said:


> I'm a big fan of kombucha. It's like healthy soda.


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


> I liked water kefir better...homemade. kombucha is a unique acquired taste.


Really? They both taste the same to me. lol


----------



## SofaKing

Maybe it's the "mother" used in Kombucha's fermentation process that freaks me out, lol.

Kefir grains look innocent like rice.


Wanderlust26 said:


> Really? They both taste the same to me. lol


----------



## funnynihilist

I just ate pretzels dipped in extremely hot mustard


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


> Maybe it's the "mother" used in Kombucha's fermentation process that freaks me out, lol.
> 
> Kefir grains look innocent like rice.


Haha, I see what you mean. It does float around like dirt.

A long time ago when I was drinking water with apple cider vinegar, the light hit my glass a certain way where I could see the (beneficial) bacteria swimming around like worms. That freaked me out a bit. =X


----------



## SofaKing

Wanderlust26 said:


> Haha, I see what you mean. It does float around like dirt.
> 
> A long time ago when I was drinking water with apple cider vinegar, the light hit my glass a certain way where I could see the (beneficial) bacteria swimming around like worms. That freaked me out a bit. =X


I can only imagine! I've heard many benefits of ACV, but didn't know that was why, lol.


----------



## Wanderlust26

SofaKing said:


> I can only imagine! I've heard many benefits of ACV, but didn't know that was why, lol.


I know, we don't typically hear about _beneficial_ bacteria that work with us. Pretty amazing.

I suggest you try looking for those little guys swimming around if you have ACV. It'll blow your mind. haha


----------



## Kinable

Hot Cheetos flavored Nesquick


----------



## komorikun

Attempting to make this for the first time right now. We shall see how it goes.....using the oven gives me the willies.

https://minimalistbaker.com/spanish-quinoa-stuffed-peppers/


----------



## Kevin001

My relationship with food is crazy....I need to be eating more but not everything agrees with my stomach.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Attempting to make this for the first time right now. We shall see how it goes.....using the oven gives me the willies.
> 
> https://minimalistbaker.com/spanish-quinoa-stuffed-peppers/


Looks cooler than it tastes. Still edible but nothing to write home about. I stuffed 3 bell peppers. Going to take 3 days to finish it all. Smothering it with old guacamole and light sour cream that I need to finish off.

I'm really having difficulty finishing off all the produce I buy. Especially when you live alone and buy other stuff that you shouldn't buy. Like I've bought ice cream, candy, and croissants that were on sale. Of course, I finish all those off promptly but the fruits and veggies sit languishing in my fridge for weeks.


----------



## komorikun

Crap. Why do I fail so much when I try new foods? Or maybe it's only the failures I remember. The hotcake mix has no flavor. Very flat and I don't like you have to mix it with an egg. I like to taste the batter while cooking, can't when there is raw egg in it. Going to try Aunt Jemima's next time.

The Goddess dressing sounded so nice but blech. Way too salty.


----------



## komorikun

*Beijinhos*

Going to make some beijinhos (little kisses :kiss on Tuesday night, in celebration of having the day off. Haven't made beijinhos in over a year. Going to be weird to work 2 days, off one day, then work 2 days again.

Don't have any cloves but those are mostly for decoration anyways. Nor do I have any little paper cups. Hard to find little tiny paper cups. Mostly they sell bigger ones for cupcakes or muffins. I did see some little ones at this one store on Friday but they were white. Same color as the beijinho, so not a good contrast.


----------



## komorikun

*Massaman Curry*

This week's work lunch. Well, half of it anyways, 2 days worth. Other half is in other tupperware. First time to use my new tupperware. I was having issues with not eating all the rice I put in the tupperware but the leftover rice would be all sullied by the curry. I won't throw out the rice of course since that would be wasteful.

Most of the tupperware that I found that has separators are really small. I saw the medium sized one of this brand at local supermarket but it was too small. So I ordered the large size on Amazon. Now my rice will remain virginal until meal time.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Looks good


----------



## Wanderlust26

komorikun said:


> This week's work lunch. Well, half of it anyways, 2 days worth. Other half is in other tupperware. First time to use my new tupperware. I was having issues with not eating all the rice I put in the tupperware but the leftover rice would be all sullied by the curry. I won't throw out the rice of course since that would be wasteful.
> 
> Most of the tupperware that I found that has separators are really small. I saw the medium sized one of this brand at local supermarket but it was too small. So I ordered the large size on Amazon. Now my rice will remain virginal until meal time.


Nice. Tasty and healthy. I was always lazy with my work lunches so I would just go for peanut butter sandwiches or a few granola bars.


----------



## 8888

I should really start eating more vegetables.


----------



## komorikun

Wanderlust26 said:


> Nice. Tasty and healthy. I was always lazy with my work lunches so I would just go for peanut butter sandwiches or a few granola bars.


I don't know how healthy it is really. I put a full can of coconut milk in the curry. Definitely high calorie. About every couple weeks, I do eat a peanut butter and raspberry jam sandwich for lunch. Plus an apple since one sandwich isn't quite enough.


----------



## Kevin001

My diet has been slacking and my health has been affected. Need to eat better.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Crap. Why do I fail so much when I try new foods? Or maybe it's only the failures I remember. The hotcake mix has no flavor. Very flat and I don't like you have to mix it with an egg. I like to taste the batter while cooking, can't when there is raw egg in it. Going to try Aunt Jemima's next time.


Just tried out the Aunt Jemima mix. Much better than the Trader Joe's one. Thicker pancakes that darken to brownish. Nice not to have to add egg. Better flavor. I'm liking the buttermilk flavor.

Can't find it at the local supermarkets though. Target has it but I only go there once every 2 or 3 months. Guess I can order online again. Target sure does ship much faster than Amazon. Amazon wants to punish people for not paying for Prime.

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...you-bought-391161/index79.html#post1093365255

https://www.target.com/p/aunt-jemima-complete-buttermilk-pancake-waffle-mix-32-oz/-/A-13331319


----------



## komorikun

I want to explore* pesto* more. I'm really not familiar with Italian food much at all. My sister made me a pesto dish a couple times. Forget the name of it but she put regular tomato sauce in it along with the pesto. It was pretty good.

I made this on Sunday for this week's work lunches but didn't make the pesto myself. Used the Trader Joe's ready made one. I did add lemon juice, cherry tomatoes, garlic, green peas, and sun-dried tomatoes to the mix.

Was about to buy *arugula *but since I've never had it before decided on a sorrento mix bag (arugula, baby spinach, and lettuce). Good thing cause turns out I hate arugula. So I put the baby spinach in the pasta instead. Looked around for *basil*. God damn is that stuff expensive for just a tiny little amount.

Next time I'll try to make the pesto myself...well once I get a food blender. My Ninja blender I left with my sister since it was too heavy and bulky to bring with me on the plane. So it's probably in her storage unit now along with my book box that I had told her to mail to me via media mail. Ugh.

https://minimalistbaker.com/pea-pesto-pasta-with-sun-dried-tomatoes-arugula-vegan-gf/
*
Not my pictures:*


----------



## komorikun

Damn, the Ninja blender is $15 cheaper than when I bought it back in 2014.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Damn, the Ninja blender is $15 cheaper than when I bought it back in 2014.


 How come your sister never sent your blender to you?

(That avatar is AWESOME!)


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> How come your sister never sent your blender to you?
> 
> (That avatar is AWESOME!)


Thanks. No, she is supposed to send a box of books and my baby album to me. Not the blender. Would cost too much to send the blender. Books can be sent via *media mail *which is much cheaper than regular mail. I'm just annoyed that she keeps using that storage unit. She left the weird autistic boyfriend but didn't move in with roommates or anything. She's staying for free in some family's house.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Thanks. No, she is supposed to send a box of books and my baby album to me. Not the blender. Would cost too much to send the blender. Books can be sent via *media mail *which is much cheaper than regular mail.


 Wow. I didn't know the post office discriminates against people who don't mail media.



> I'm just annoyed that she keeps using that storage unit. She left the weird autistic boyfriend but didn't move in with roommates or anything. She's staying for free in some family's house.


 That sounds kinda fishy. How did she find someone to let her stay for free?


----------



## Wanderlust26

I ate pretty healthy during my work days, and for my first day off I treated myself to a greasy breakfast. hehehehe


----------



## komorikun

Anyone here ever used nutritional yeast?


----------



## SofaKing

Yes...have some in the cupboard.

It's a good substitute for parmesan cheese.


komorikun said:


> Anyone here ever used nutritional yeast?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wow. I didn't know the post office discriminates against people who don't mail media.
> 
> That sounds kinda fishy. How did she find someone to let her stay for free?


Think media mail was made cheaper to support literacy, reading, and education.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/USPS/comments/62aouk

I don't know the whole story about my sister's living situation. I haven't been talking to her. My guess it that the adult son in the family has the hots for my sister. Something like that. It's not in a convenient area at all. It's outside city limits. My dad tells me that she has been going on interviews. I'd really like her to move where I am. Cause if she has any sort of health problem or housing issue, she doesn't really have anyone to help her. And I'm not about to fly to NYC and pay for a hotel room.

The issue is the dog. I can't have the dog in my apartment and she won't give up her dog. No one will want to adopt the dog since he's old and has health issues. The dog has some horrendous cough and needs major dental work, which my sister can't afford to pay for. I wish she'd never gotten that damn dog. If it was a cat, then I could have the cat here no problem. She got the dog during the one very short period of her life (about a year and a half) where she had a semi-professional job (health benefits, etc.). They allowed her to bring the dog to work. This was back in 2008.

Since that job, she's either been supported by boyfriends/ one sugar daddy, worked freelance, or only short-term crappy jobs. Oh yeah, and she was on unemployment twice for a very extended period. Numerous financial crises where she was crapping her pants about if she could pay the rent or not.


----------



## komorikun

I bought 3 zucchinis last week but didn't use them so I'm going to attempt to make this tonight. I don't have a baking sheet like they show in the video but I suppose it will be okay. Don't have parsley either.

God help me with all the heat this will generate.

https://damndelicious.net/2014/06/21/baked-parmesan-zucchini/


----------



## komorikun




----------



## Cranes in the Sky

I'm in the mood to bake something, but it's too hot. I'm thinking maybe making a no-bake cheesecake instead.



komorikun said:


> I bought 3 zucchinis last week but didn't use them so I'm going to attempt to make this tonight. I don't have a baking sheet like they show in the video but I suppose it will be okay. Don't have parsley either.


You can substitute parsley with basil or cilantro if you have any.

EDIT: looks like you have basil so never mind lol.


----------



## komorikun

SofaKing said:


> Yes...have some in the cupboard.
> 
> It's a good substitute for parmesan cheese.


Oh okay. So that's what it's used for. I'm not vegan (more like pescatarian) but when I google for recipes I put in "vegetarian" and whatever ingredients I am interested in using. Then I look at google image search for something that looks tasty. Some of the recipes call for nutritional yeast.


----------



## tea111red

Kind of an interesting story behind that Dave's Killer Bread.


----------



## komorikun

Thinking of making some brownies using one of those ready made mixes. I'll need to buy a metal pan. My ceramic pan probably won't work. Too bad the oven in this dumpy apartment doesn't work properly (I'm moving the end of October). The heating thing in the top part of the oven doesn't turn red. Only the bottom heating thing does.

I'll experiment a bit with the mixes and later I might try putting some *special* oil in the brownies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Thinking of making some brownies using one of those ready made mixes.
> 
> I'll experiment a bit with the mixes and later I might try putting some *special* oil in the brownies.


 :blush


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> :blush


I don't get it. Do you want a weed brownie? Edibles are very expensive here but I don't like smoking. So I'm thinking of getting this concentrate RSO stuff. It's some kind of dark thick oil. Otherwise to make an edible you have to heat up the plant at a certain temperature. Sounds like a pain in the butt and would probably stink up the apartment.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I don't get it. Do you want a weed brownie? Edibles are very expensive here but I don't like smoking. So I'm thinking of getting this concentrate RSO stuff. It's some kind of dark thick oil. Otherwise to make an edible you have to heat up the plant at a certain temperature. Sounds like a pain in the butt and would probably stink up the apartment.


 Does it smell like weed?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> Does it smell like weed?


I've never made weed brownies before, so I don't know. The chocolate edibles I bought don't smell like weed. Taste very slightly weedy but the chocolate taste almost completely overwhelms the weed taste.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Spaghetti squash is so good.


----------



## karenw

Parmesan Chicken Garlic Fettuccine


----------



## BeautyandRage

Y


----------



## 0589471

BeautyandRage said:


> I went to visit fam recently and my sister had a row of thin mints in the freezer, I asked for some but fatty wouldn't share. I was craving them like crazy after seeing them so I ended up posting on a local page and got 6 boxes of them and I'm currently eating some. Delicious.
> 
> Edited to add: I feel sick from eating an entire row.


They're like crack, that's why people are extra angry about sharing and hoard them in their freezer lol. Even better to have your own so you don't have to share. The downside is eating too many in one sitting. I'm sorry  :squeeze


----------



## SofaKing

I'm craving ice cream like a pothead craves cheetohs.


----------



## komorikun

Pocky was on sale at the local supermarket (the one I take the bus to, not the little one I walk to). $0.85 for each. And for all you heathens, Pocky is pronounced with a long O. Does *not* rhyme with Rocky. I die a little inside every time I hear Americans pronounce it like Rocky.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ja-Pocky.oga


----------



## 0589471

komorikun said:


> Pocky was on sale at the local supermarket (the one I take the bus to, not the little one I walk to). $0.85 for each. And for all you heathens, Pocky is pronounced with a long O. Does *not* rhyme with Rocky. I die a little inside every time I hear Americans pronounce it like Rocky.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ja-Pocky.oga


So its like Poki? they shouldn't have put the C in it, too many foreigners will associate it with the word Pocket > pock > pocky. ("-ck" doesn't sound Japanese phonetically, was it always named that?)
Poke > Loki > Poki (although I can still hear many pronouncing it like rocky again)


----------



## karenw

Macaroni Cheese


----------



## komorikun

I was going to make something similar to this. I have some old cherry tomatoes and old avocados that I have to use up. So I bought some basil leaves. Very expensive. I had a little taste of one leaf right now. Eewwwww. Gross. Pesto tastes good but not raw leaves.

Seems like I don't like a lot of fresh strong tasting green things. Don't like cilantro either. Nor arugula. Mojitos also gross me out cause of all the leaves.

So once again I will use baby spinach as a substitute. Can't go wrong with baby spinach. I'll have to make pesto next weekend to use up those leaves.

https://vegetariansalmon.wordpress.com/2012/07/11/chickpea-and-corn-salad/

Not my pic:


----------



## funnynihilist

Dear God, that jambalaya was hot, gone feel that traveling all the way down the ol duodenum!


----------



## SofaKing

Need some fresher and healthy sides. I'm thinking some kind of an Asian slaw with rice wine vinegar, toasted sesame oil, etc. Maybe some sliced almonds for extra interest. Maybe a bit spiced up, too.

In a food rut and need to brighten things up. The challenge is that it's cooking for one so any recipe will have ms eating it for days!


----------



## NotFullyHere

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> So its like Poki? they shouldn't have put the C in it, too many foreigners will associate it with the word Pocket > pock > pocky. ("-ck" doesn't sound Japanese phonetically, was it always named that?)
> Poke > Loki > Poki (although I can still hear many pronouncing it like rocky again)


Its Japanese "Ingurishu(English)." Rocky is pronounced "rokkii," just like Pocky is "pokkii." The majority of Japanese folk can't pronounce English words properly. :grin2:


----------



## 0589471

NotFullyHere said:


> Its Japanese "Ingurishu(English)." Rocky is pronounced "rokkii," just like Pocky is "pokkii." The majority of Japanese folk can't pronounce English words properly. :grin2:


Ahh ok, I feel incredibly ignorant about my post lol thank you NotFullyHere.


----------



## komorikun

Woah. Just noticed now. The coconut oil I bought last weekend turned to liquid today. Guess cause of the heat wave.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to improve me diet, being poor doesn't help though.


----------



## rabidfoxes

komorikun said:


> Woah. Just noticed now. The coconut oil I bought last weekend turned to liquid today. Guess cause of the heat wave.


I had the same surprise last week. It's not only liquid, it's clear!

I've got some leftover dal that's too runny and too rich. Trying to think what to do with it (needs to be eaten today). Might just boil some rice to mix with it for thickness and maybe steam/fry some vegetables if I can't think of anything else.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Pocky was on sale at the local supermarket (the one I take the bus to, not the little one I walk to). $0.85 for each.


That Pocky wasn't very good. Not enough chocolate on the stick. I like these fat ones a lot (specifically matcha flavor) but can't find them around here.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> I need to improve me diet, being poor doesn't help though.


You can do it!

Look at the discounted section and try the dollar stores (lol). You can find some decent stuff.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> You can do it!
> 
> Look at the discounted section and try the dollar stores (lol). You can find some decent stuff.


Thanks lol, hmm dollar store don't have fresh food just canned stuff.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks lol, hmm dollar store don't have fresh food just canned stuff.


Oh...they do at some of them here. Maybe they have some other stores in your area w/ discount produce?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Oh...they do at some of them here. Maybe they have some other stores in your area w/ discount produce?


Really? :O

Grocery stores


----------



## tea111red

www.thekrazycouponlady.com/tips/couponing/13-tips-inexpensive-produce.amp.html


----------



## tea111red

I got 10 apples (all a good size) for $2
"Healthier" pasta for $1
"Healthy" cereal for $1
Can of crushed tomatoes for 39 cents
4 yogurts (17 g of protein per yogurt) for $2

Saw a lot of other stuff that was pretty cheap, but didn't get.


----------



## SofaKing

Got inspired to try juicing again. Breakfast is a kale, beet, carrot, and apple juice.

I just wish the whole process from prep to cleanup wasn't such a pain in the butt!


----------



## 0589471

been craving apples...even though it's just so cruel @BeardedMessiahBob


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> been craving apples...even though it's just so cruel @BeardedMessiahBob


Stay strong










Good day apple blessed.


----------



## tea111red

Guacamole


----------



## 0589471

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Stay strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day apple blessed.


 that poor apple. Apple awareness ♡


----------



## SplendidBob

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> that poor apple. Apple awareness ♡







I genuinely slightly winced when the apples were cut. What has happened to me?


----------



## 0589471

it's the appleist effect Bob. You'll learn. 



BeardedMessiahBob said:


> I genuinely slightly winced when the apples were cut. What has happened to me?


----------



## 8888

GNC has better tasting protein shakes than the ones I bought at Target.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

I got some old produce that I need to use soon before they go rot. Three zucchini, brussels sprouts, a red onion, and some baby spinach. The zucchini in particular I need to use soon since I bought those 10 days ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I got some old produce that I need to use soon before they go rot. Three zucchini, brussels sprouts, a red onion, and some baby spinach. The zucchini in particular I need to use soon since I bought those 10 days ago.


 Sounds good except for the zucchini. At least I can eat lots of vegetables. I can pretty much eat broccoli until I'm stuffed. Might cost a fortune though.


----------



## SofaKing

komorikun said:


> I got some old produce that I need to use soon before they go rot. Three zucchini, brussels sprouts, a red onion, and some baby spinach. The zucchini in particular I need to use soon since I bought those 10 days ago.


Soup is the best way to use up aging produce. Juicing is also a good option, but you'd need a juicer.


----------



## komorikun

candied pecans


----------



## 8888

So today mom cooked dinner and as a side dish she made one sweet potato and one regular potato. We each had half of each, it was a good way to mix things up.


----------



## komorikun

Interesting how I was grossed out when I tried to eat basil leaves whole but when I used those same leaves to make pesto, the pesto tasted great.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Interesting how I was grossed out when I tried to eat basil leaves whole but when I used those same leaves to make pesto, the pesto tasted great.


 What were the thoughts that were going through your mind as you thought about eating the basil leaves whole?


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What were the thoughts that were going through your mind as you thought about eating the basil leaves whole?


I thought it would be similar to baby spinach. There are certain salads that include basil leaves whole.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I thought it would be similar to baby spinach. There are certain salads that include basil leaves whole.


 You don't like spinach?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to buy fruit...regularly


----------



## tea111red

I want to try a poke bowl (veg*n).....and a sushi burrito (veg*n).


----------



## funnynihilist

Probably the best Subway is the steak n cheese, untoasted, but with the meat heated and the cheese melted on it, all the veggies but pickles and Chipotle dressing. You really can't go wrong.


----------



## komorikun

I put some spices into the water before cooking the basmati rice in the rice cooker. Normally I eat my rice plain. OMG. The smell coming out of the rice cooker is making me so hungry. 

It's nice how basmati rice cooks so fast compared to short grain rice. I can use the Turbo function on my rice cooking. Brown, short grain rice takes nearly an hour to cook. This stuff takes like 20 minutes.


----------



## komorikun

Damn, I want some real Indian food. Haven't gone to an Indian restaurant in over a year and a half. 

The various semi-instant Indian curries I've tried weren't good at all.


----------



## Kevin001

Food is medicine. I might go raw vegan one day.


----------



## komorikun

I tried to make roasted brussel sprouts today. My first attempt. At my old job, once or twice a month, the boss would provide this really tasty lunch full of greasy vegetables and salmon. Quinoa too. It was so good. So I was aiming for something similar to the brussels sprouts that were in that lunch. Like really oily and roasted brown.

I steamed them first, then smothered them in olive oil, garlic, salt, and pepper before putting them in the oven. Think I went overboard and burnt them a fair bit. Oh well. Powerful smell. I bet all my neighbors can smell my burnt brussels sprouts. Hope my clothes don't smell like brussels sprouts. I just did the laundry!! Won't be doing the laundry again for 2 weeks.

I also made this lentil/barley thing but I've made it many, many times before. Will be this week's work lunches.

https://kalynskitchen.com/recipe-for-lentil-and-barley-greek/


----------



## roxslide

I ate way too much this week so I decided to fast today. I didn't really have a choice any-who, because I have no food at home and I'm too afraid to go in and out and see my roommates on sundays lol.

Anyway, I've been meaning to go to all these indian fast food places that are everywhere lately. The problem though is that I'm really not too familiar with Indian food. I wish I had a friend to go with me (preferably that knew more about indian food than me). Ugh, I'm googling the menu of one of the places I've been meaning to go to and I don't know what anything is. Why are there so many different names for flatbread?? @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001

3 key points

~ No diary
~ No sugar
~ No fatty meats


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> I tried to make roasted brussel sprouts today. My first attempt. At my old job, once or twice a month, the boss would provide this really tasty lunch full of greasy vegetables and salmon. Quinoa too. It was so good. So I was aiming for something similar to the brussels sprouts that were in that lunch. Like really oily and roasted brown.
> 
> I steamed them first, then smothered them in olive oil, garlic, salt, and pepper before putting them in the oven. Think I went overboard and burnt them a fair bit. Oh well. Powerful smell. I bet all my neighbors can smell my burnt brussels sprouts. Hope my clothes don't smell like brussels sprouts. I just did the laundry!! Won't be doing the laundry again for 2 weeks.
> 
> I also made this lentil/barley thing but I've made it many, many times before. Will be this week's work lunches.
> 
> https://kalynskitchen.com/recipe-for-lentil-and-barley-greek/


The brussels sprouts tasted even better after I put them in the fridge. So tasty. Going to make more of them.


----------



## komorikun

Think I'm going to stick to french toast from now on instead of pancakes. Usually have pancakes or french toast once a week on Saturdays. Pancakes get boring real quick and I feel mildly disgusting after eating them. French toast is much better. More work and messier but....


----------



## komorikun

This week I'm not making anything for my work lunches other than rice. Plan on eating rice with canned Hormel chili for 2-3 work lunches. And I made more zucchini pickle type thing (soy sauce, vinegar, pepper, garlic) before the zucchini goes bad.

Didn't take the bus to the usual Trader Joe's and other local supermarket. Normally I go there every week. Didn't want to spend the bus money. I just went to this other small supermarket that I can walk to. Uphill but it's a pretty walk.

I'm prepping for my move that will be happening in 2-3 months. Going to try to finish off most of my canned goods that are in the cabinets. I'm also trying to finish off all the old food in the fridge. The less crap I have to move the better.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> I'm prepping for my move that will be happening in 2-3 months. Going to try to finish off most of my canned goods that are in the cabinets. I'm also trying to finish off all the old food in the fridge. The less crap I have to move the better.


You should get your DL and rent a truck. It's so much nicer when you can keep your stuff.


----------



## Blue Dino

I hate it when I'm constantly put into social obligatory situations where I have no choice but to have to eat one low fiber meal after another for days. I guess in general, one unhealthy meal after another for the sake of having to mingle.


----------



## komorikun

Still haven't made the brownies. Have 3 packages sitting in the cupboard. My first attempt will probably be this weekend. Not the fun types of brownies. I want to perfect my brownie making before I try that since the fun ingredient is expensive. 

Little bit dangerous since I don't have anyone to share it with. I'm going to get so fat.


----------



## komorikun

_*Still*_ haven't made brownies. I did make beijinhos on Friday. They were okay but nothing special. Still trying to figure out which coconut flakes brand is the best.

Today I made the usual massaman curry again for this week's work lunch. Not that I really want to eat massaman again but I already had the ingredients, so what the hell. Didn't go to the grocery stores this weekend. Unusual. Already had some old tofu past its expiry date (got it on sale), old red onion, and old potato. And I had coconut milk cans on hand.

Went a bit crazy the past month and bought 3 different packages of frozen brussels sprouts. Much cheaper than fresh ones. I plan on microwaving them (instead of steaming), covering them in olive oil/garlic/pepper/salt, and then roasting them in the oven like last time.


----------



## komorikun

Brownies are in the oven. First time making them. I'm using a a 13 X 9 inch pan. Seems like the pan is too big and the brownies will be too thin. But we shall see.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange

komorikun said:


> Brownies are in the oven. First time making them. I'm using a a 13 X 9 inch pan. Seems like the pan is too big and the brownies will be too thin. But we shall see.....


From scratch or a mix?


----------



## komorikun

twytarn said:


> From scratch or a mix?


Mix. When I researched it most people said that mixes taste better than from scratch. Cheaper too.

I just added water, oil, and 2 eggs.


----------



## komorikun

Nice brownie smell emanating from the oven.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

komorikun said:


> Mix. When I researched it most people said that mixes taste better than from scratch. Cheaper too.
> 
> I just added water, oil, and 2 eggs.


I just realized you mentioned the mixes above, I hadn't scrolled up that far, oops.

How did they turn out?


----------



## komorikun

twytarn said:


> I just realized you mentioned the mixes above, I hadn't scrolled up that far, oops.
> 
> How did they turn out?


The flavor is okay but nothing to write home about it. The edge of the brownies that touched the side of the pan is kind of hard. I'll have to take out the brownies sooner next time and need to buy a 9 X 9 inch pan.

Need to perfect my brownie making before I attempt to make_ special _brownies. The extra ingredient is expensive.

Used this mix:
https://www.target.com/p/betty-crocker-supreme-original-brownie-mix-22-25oz/-/A-13016247


----------



## komorikun

Has anyone here ever made chocolates?


----------



## BeHereNow

I’m very opinionated about cheese. Love Swiss cheese from Switzerland. American Swiss is edible but I don’t see the point in eating it. Love Emmental and Jarlsberg though Jarlsberg is techincally Norwegian.

Sharp cheddar is great but only certain brands. Blue cheese is good in small amounts. Goat cheese is alright sometimes in very small amounts.

Mozzarella is great. Hard to go wrong with mozzarella. I will only eat certain parm.

And don’t even get me started on feta. Just being near it makes me sick. If feta has touched my food I will not eat it.

Anyone else got strong cheese opinions?


----------



## komorikun

*Bombing out the neighbors*



komorikun said:


> I tried to make roasted brussel sprouts today. My first attempt. At my old job, once or twice a month, the boss would provide this really tasty lunch full of greasy vegetables and salmon. Quinoa too. It was so good. So I was aiming for something similar to the brussels sprouts that were in that lunch. Like really oily and roasted brown.
> 
> I steamed them first, then smothered them in olive oil, garlic, salt, and pepper before putting them in the oven. Think I went overboard and burnt them a fair bit. Oh well. Powerful smell. I bet all my neighbors can smell my burnt brussels sprouts. Hope my clothes don't smell like brussels sprouts. I just did the laundry!! Won't be doing the laundry again for 2 weeks.


This time I'm using frozen sprouts since they are cheaper than fresh. I microwaved them first before dousing them in seasoning mixture. Put a little cumin in there as an experiment. This time I put them cut side down. I want the cut side to be nearly burnt rather than the outer leaves.

They are in the oven now. Once again, the smell is powerful. Hope my neighbors like the smell of brussels sprouts and garlic. Got all the windows open. Oooof.

Last night, late at night, I made curry. My neighbors must love me by now.


----------



## komorikun

I burnt them again. God damn it. Next time I'll put them in for less time and I'll flip them over half way through. 

Cooking definitely takes some experimentation to get right. Still edible.


----------



## catcharay

Waiting to get hunger pangs so I can make meatballs topped with lingonberry sauce and a side of fries.
My pancake game has kinda lifted too, not dry but light and moist, sort of fluffy

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanarko

I think, my body has developed some kind of anti-dote for all of the negatives of sugar.

Sugar has been my one and only salvation for many years, now I eat lots of candies, toot but I don't get weight. I wonder if things will be any different later on.


----------



## komorikun

Brussels sprouts and yakisoba again. I had leftover vegetables so may as well make yakisoba with them before they go rot. Onions, green pepper, yellow pepper, and cabbage. The yakisoba is stored in the freezer.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Brussels sprouts and yakisoba again. I had leftover vegetables so may as well make yakisoba with them before they go rot. Onions, green pepper, yellow pepper, and cabbage. The yakisoba is stored in the freezer.


 I just bought some green peppers today. I'm going to make stuffed peppers tonight unless I fall asleep.

I also got a butternut squash for the slow cooker but I'm gonna wait to do that when I'm sure I'll be awake for 6 hours. :lol

I always wanted to buy a whole bunch of brussels sprouts and like fill the slow cooker halfway up with them and see what happens. I'm kinda in that mode with the slow cooker now. I wanna do slightly weird stuff with it.


----------



## komorikun

Brownies and coffee for breakfast.


----------



## roxslide

I know I'm going to spend thxgiving at my mom's place but I'm thinking of making myself a meal around then, too. Are those vegetarian stuffed fake Turkey things that are always on sale around thxgiving any good?

I think I'll make some korean pumpkin porridge for breakfast. Piroshky.... and maybe festive cookies? I've also come up with a dairy free (but still has eggs, but I think you could use egg replacement no problem) pumpkin pie that's really good.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Made my own pasta sauce. It was delicious.


----------



## komorikun

Doritos cool ranch. Just ate a small bag. Kind of a rip-off for such a small bag but I can't buy a big bag. I have no control with junk food.


----------



## komorikun

Already planning my my 4 day solitary Thanksgiving feast.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Already planning my my 4 day solitary Thanksgiving feast.


Same. My good brother will be visiting my parents, which means I will be spending Thanksgiving on here.


----------



## komorikun

firestar said:


> Same. My good brother will be visiting my parents, which means I will be spending Thanksgiving on here.


Will all your siblings be over at your parents' house? What are you planning on eating?

I'm thinking of having certain high calorie/and or expensive food that I normally abstain from. Like raw cookie dough, Irish cream liqueur, and macadamia nuts.


----------



## firestar

komorikun said:


> Will all your siblings be over at your parents' house? What are you planning on eating?
> 
> I'm thinking of having certain high calorie/and or expensive food that I normally abstain from. Like raw cookie dough, Irish cream liqueur, and macadamia nuts.


Two of them will. Another's going to his girlfriend's house, and one is overseas.

Great minds think alike  It's a tough decision since I really want to eat everything, but I'm thinking vegetables and hummus, stuffing, and pumpkin pie.


----------



## roxslide

omg just discovered the best dessert ugh.

sweet potato (japanese/korean kind, not the orange one) mashed and combined with hotteok filling. YUM. Maybe if I add milk or something I can make it into a pudding or porridge. 

I've been really craving sweet stuff lately which is bad for my diet/weight loss. I still have like 6-7 pounds I want to lose.


----------



## Wanderlust26

komorikun said:


> Brownies and coffee for breakfast.


Oh, my god...you and I need to have breakfast dates. I love having apple pie with coffee.


----------



## 8888

Spinach, quinoa, tofu, and sauce is a surprisingly good combination.


----------



## komorikun

Just tried out this one for the first time. It was on sale for $0.70. It was pretty good.


----------



## komorikun

Damn. Beijinhos (little kisses) taste really good with coffee. Similar to how cookies/donuts/brownies taste good with coffee.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beijinho

Old photo of mine:


----------



## komorikun

Wonder why people are real big on reheating pizza in toaster ovens. Like they really want the pizza to be crisp. I prefer my pizza soft and sort of soggy.


----------



## roxslide

Oh man I ate vegan today and it was probably my unhealthiest day of the week lol I ate ssssooo much. Also so many carbs and fat wow. 

I ate a sandwich for breakfast, vegan cheese, spinach and tofutti deli slices.

For lunch I ate falafel, couscous and a salad... I realized after I made the salad that I didn't have any salad dressing (or balsamic and olive oil, my goto) so I used vegan mayo and mustard to make a dressing... defeating the point of the salad

Then I had sea salt popcorn with nutritional yeast

And thhheeen fresh berries and coconut cream that I mixed with sugar and vanilla. 

Dinner I ate vegan mac and cheese. 

.....and more berries with coconut cream.

I was supposed to fast today. What happened???


----------



## exceptionalfool

My hard-boiled eggs never come out to where the shells just peel off like they should. I soak them in cold water like I'm supposed to, but it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## roxslide

I'm trying to eat less dairy. It's kind of working. I know how to make a great cashew alfredo sauce, nutritional yeast gets me though my processed cheese addiction. The dairy free yogurts are... ok. I don't like cream cheese anyhow but there are some great replacements spreads.

The only thing I can't give up atm is feta cheese and slices for sandwiches. Also pizza. Vegan pizza is.. ok. idk it's either really sad (veggies and tomato sauce) or tastes wrong( daiya cheese)

Anyone know a great vegan block cheese?


----------



## firestar

exceptionalfool said:


> My hard-boiled eggs never come out to where the shells just peel off like they should. I soak them in cold water like I'm supposed to, but it doesn't seem to be working.


The only thing that worked for me was boiling the water first and then adding the eggs. But if you're not careful, you can crack the egg putting it into the water.


----------



## exceptionalfool

Thanks. :help I'll give that a try. It's worth putting in the effort to master these because they're really convenient. Most of the time I don't even feel like microwaving a bowl of oatmeal in the morning.

If there are ever any good cereals in the supermarket they are always too expensive.


----------



## SparklingWater

I could eat plantains all day long. It's a problem.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I don't want to give up sugar.


----------



## exceptionalfool

firestar said:


> The only thing that worked for me was boiling the water first and then adding the eggs. But if you're not careful, you can crack the egg putting it into the water.


This appears to have worked really well. The shells come out hard as rocks. I have to slam em against the steering wheel to crack them open, and the shell peels right off. Thanks for taking the time to advise this. It really improved my ability to consume eggs, and also to not get little bits of stubborn egg shell everywhere. Cheers.


----------



## firestar

exceptionalfool said:


> This appears to have worked really well. The shells come out hard as rocks. I have to slam em against the steering wheel to crack them open, and the shell peels right off. Thanks for taking the time to advise this. It really improved my ability to consume eggs, and also to not get little bits of stubborn egg shell everywhere. Cheers.


You're welcome


----------



## roxslide

been eating terrrriibllllleee lately sigh


----------



## komorikun

https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1093558925-post1277.html

This brand is pretty good. 
I got this one:

http://www.pasionguerrero.com/productos/Guerrero%AE+Tortillas+de+Harina%2C+Soft+Taco/48564-07101/en/

I think last time I got Mission brand tortillas and they sucked.


----------



## exceptionalfool

:agree

I buy the whole grain ones. They're really convenient. I find that they are usually cheaper than the Mission ones too. 


I totally botched my dozen eggs today. Somehow I managed to not cook them long enough, and splat. What is my problem.. :eyes At least my chicken breasts came out edible. I gotta go buy some more eggs tomorrow. :roll


----------



## exceptionalfool

I hate accidentally buying Tuna in vegetable oil. uke I do it all the time . They should make the label a different color. :flush


----------



## komorikun

That tofu hit the spot.


----------



## blue2

I need ham & cheese toasty now to cure slight hangover : /


----------



## Kevin001

Have to cut out sugar at all costs.


----------



## SparklingWater

The white cheddar popcorners are addictive. As always, craving plantains.


----------



## komorikun

I can't believe I spent $7 on a condiment. All 210 ml of it. No wonder I couldn't find the price tag at the store.


----------



## Evo1114

I signed up for one of those meal delivery things. 'Freshly' is the name of the one I bought. Starts in the 2nd week of January. I suck at eating regularly. So if I have easy to prepare crap that is healthy for me, maybe I can get back on track with eating right.


----------



## firestar

I bought an egg cooker using an Amazon gift card that I received for Christmas. It arrived today. It makes hard boiled eggs, poached eggs, and omelettes. I really like poached eggs but I hate cooking them. Hopefully it works out. I'd make eggs more often if they weren't such a pain.


----------



## firestar

firestar said:


> I bought an egg cooker using an Amazon gift card that I received for Christmas. It arrived today. It makes hard boiled eggs, poached eggs, and omelettes. I really like poached eggs but I hate cooking them. Hopefully it works out. I'd make eggs more often if they weren't such a pain.


So I've realized that it's basically a glorified hot pot. Add water to the bottom, put the eggs in the tray, and it cooks the eggs until it senses there's no more water left. I like my eggs more solid, so I added a little more water today than it recommended and they turned out fine.

I'm not a good cook, so it's perfect


----------



## SparklingWater

Hmm. Mayo is an ok sub for heavy cream in a pinch for mac and cheese. Who knew?


----------



## twitchy666

los† my appetite

don't like any food

taste lost?

meat, sugar, trifle. nil by mouth. scared. thinking of what I bought. 
chicken, cheese.. purpose of feeding hunger
not motivated to cook

in mind... don't want get anything more

whether let it go near the lips?


----------



## SparklingWater

My tater tots are too damn crispy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Spiralized zucchini is so yummy, and it's a good substitute for pasta.


----------



## 0589471

twytarn said:


> Spiralized zucchini is so yummy, and it's a good substitute for pasta.


my friend told me about this! Looks really good. I really need to try it.


----------



## firestar

twytarn said:


> Spiralized zucchini is so yummy, and it's a good substitute for pasta.


Do you buy it like that or do you make it using a spiralizer? I have a spiralizer that's a little hand one (similar to this one, like a little pencil sharpener). I know they make better ones that require two hands, but I've never been motivated to spend the money. The little one I have is kind of hard to use.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

firestar said:


> Do you buy it like that or do you make it using a spiralizer? I have a spiralizer that's a little hand one (similar to this one, like a little pencil sharpener). I know they make better ones that require two hands, but I've never been motivated to spend the money. The little one I have is kind of hard to use.


You can buy it pre-made, but it's like 5 times more expensive, lol. I have a spiralizer. It's not that exact same one you linked to, but it's the same type of handheld one. I know you can spiralize other stuff too, but I don't think anything harder than zucchini would work with the handheld one, zucchini is pretty soft.
@A Toxic Butterfly Yes, you need to try it. :b


----------



## firestar

twytarn said:


> You can buy it pre-made, but it's like 5 times more expensive, lol. I have a spiralizer. It's not that exact same one you linked to, but it's the same type of handheld one. I know you can spiralize other stuff too, but I don't think anything harder than zucchini would work with the handheld one, zucchini is pretty soft.
> 
> @A Toxic Butterfly Yes, you need to try it. :b


When I used it, I tried out squash and carrots and got frustrated. I never tried zucchini, but since it works better with zucchini, I should dig it out and try using again.


----------



## exceptionalfool

Rolled oats, steel cut oats, quick oats. So I guess there're three varieties of oatmeal, but nutritionally they are all the same. :stu Thanks google. I like rolled oats. 0


----------



## exceptionalfool

In other pointless news , I bought some unsweeted soy milk with this awesome creamy taste and my roommate/cousin come in and showed me this chiropractor dude on youtube who said it would increase my estrogen levels to where I start lactating and give me cancer. That is not a desirable outcome for me, personally, but... the dude is a chiropractor. :con


----------



## tea111red

exceptionalfool said:


> In other pointless news , I bought some unsweeted soy milk with this awesome creamy taste and my roommate/cousin come in and showed me this chiropractor dude on youtube who said it would increase my estrogen levels to where I start lactating and give me cancer. That is not a desirable outcome for me, personally, but... the dude is a chiropractor. :con


lol, are you talking about that Eric Berg guy?


----------



## rockyraccoon

I hate it when non meat meals are pulled from the menu. I walked down the street to grab some grub and found out they stopped making the veggie wrap I usually order.


----------



## exceptionalfool

tea111red said:


> lol, is it that Eric Berg guy?


That's him. "Dr. Berg." He's been watching this guy religiously because he's doing keto and intermittent fasting. The advice on that is working for him, but neither of us knew much about his credentials before the soy milk thing.


----------



## roxslide

The beyond sausages are bomb omg!!

I bought some tofurky brats and I didn't care for them but the beyond sausages are great, even better than beyond burgers somehow.

Anyone else not care that much about beyond burgers? I feel like they are being sold everywhere and even in restaurants but I prefer typical black bean burgers or "chicken" burgers over them so far


----------



## Wanderlust26

Coffee doesn't do **** for me anymore, even after months of not drinking it. I guess I might as well give it up altogether.


----------



## tea111red

definitely a difference w/ organic.


----------



## Kevin001

No more diary I mean it.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I like french fries and I cannot lie. 
Sometimes I have them with barbecue sauce on the side
I like bake cookies, sherbet and neapolitan ice cream
These are my favorite kind of sweets 
December was the month I gave up eating meat
I still eat eggs, they're not meat to me
I like my fruits, my rice, my beans and my green veggies
But most of all I love my Mom's home cooking.

 
*Drops the mic and saluts*
*Crowd goes wild*
:rofl

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## tea111red

dairy makes me feel tired.


----------



## Suchness

Fun Spirit said:


> I like french fries and I cannot lie.
> Sometimes I have them with barbecue sauce on the side
> I like bake cookies, sherbet and neapolitan ice cream
> These are my favorite kind of sweets
> December was the month I gave up eating meat
> I still eat eggs, they're not meat to me
> I like my fruits, my rice, my beans and my green veggies
> But most of all I love my Mom's home cooking.
> 
> 
> *Drops the mic and saluts*
> *Crowd goes wild*
> :rofl
> 
> _ Made in China using Tapatalk_


:clap :boogie:boogie :clap


----------



## Fun Spirit

Suchness said:


> :clap :boogie:boogie :clap


:boogie

_ Made in China using Tapatalk_


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> No more diary I mean it.





tea111red said:


> dairy makes me feel tired.


I've been trying to cut back on dairy as well. I've recently started using almond milk. I wasn't sure I'd like it, but it's pretty good. :b


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> I've been trying to cut back on dairy as well. I've recently started using almond milk. I wasn't sure I'd like it, but it's pretty good. :b


Good diary is killing people. I use to love ice cream now I wouldn't go nowhere near it.


----------



## tea111red

I should maybe eat fruit sparingly. 

Or just stick to the lower sugar ones.


----------



## Greatthinker

Protein diet like plant protein legumes ,soya should help. Keeping sugary food low is right thing. What about apple cider vinegar with honey ,I have read it helps reduce fat and have many benefits including psychological.


----------



## SparklingWater

About to make salmon. Yummmmm


----------



## tea111red

just more anxiety (or blood sugar issues) on a higher amount of carbs. too bad a lot of stuff w/ carbs tastes good.


----------



## Blue Dino

Probably better to just split my dinner into two half portions now. Eat half, and then eat another half about 2 hours later. Instead of eating one big dinner, and then having late night snack cravings a few hours later. I also need to try to incorporate more protein in my lunch, instead of just having it mostly carbs.


----------



## SparklingWater

All these years I've only liked the small cutie/clementine oranges. I still had the opinion from when I was a kid that big oranges had too much chewy weird pith and was just gross and not worth the effort. Bleh. Last week we ran out of cuties and I had a navel orange for the first time in years. It was soooooooo good. Retry food you don't like lol. I'm craving an orange right now. Fruit- it's nature's candy. Actually craving grapes and blueberries as well. Fruit run tomorrow!


----------



## roxslide

I think I'm fine without cheese (found a bunch of vegan ones I like) but yogurt is another thing. Vegan yogurt sucks imo. I bought one of every kind (soy, almond, coco, cashew) and it was all watery garbage.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> I think I'm fine without cheese (found a bunch of vegan ones I like) but yogurt is another thing. Vegan yogurt sucks imo. I bought one of every kind (soy, almond, coco, cashew) and it was all watery garbage.


I've had a few nice vegan yogurts. Cocobella is a good coconut one.


----------



## rabidfoxes

SparklingWater said:


> I had a navel orange for the first time in years. It was soooooooo good.


I know  I get mad cravings for oranges. I used to wake up in the middle of the night, have a bowl (!) of oranges, then go back to sleep.


----------



## tea111red

Well, I finally tried this Moringa tea I'd been thinking about buying for a few months and.....eh. I don't know if it was worth the money. I don't really notice much of an energy boost or more mental clarity. Maybe I need to give it a few more tries, though.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I'm offended at how fruit juice has gotten such a bad reputation... especially when people say it's as bad as pop.

It keeps scurvy at bay for people like me, who doesn't eat as much fruit and produce as I should :um


----------



## Paper Samurai

Been eating more oatmeal (porridge) recently. Raisins, coconut and honey seem like the best combo so far to go along with it - literally just the stuff I found in the back of my cupboard mind you


----------



## SparklingWater

Wow. Haven't had bacon and coffee in a while. Heaven.


----------



## karenw

Melon & Kiwi


----------



## tea111red

soup.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Best breakfast bar combo so far: oats + coconut cream + hazelnut butter + honey + prunes. Hazelnut butter and coconut cream combo tastes like the filling of Kinder Bueno.

Fridge thieves have raided my supplies overnight though, might need to make another batch soon.


----------



## roxslide

somebody should come out with a vegan salami

i seriously miss salami

i feel like if you used all the normal spices, beets, and coconut oil (for the fat spots) and some kind of protein base it would be good. maybe some figs too. spanish fig cake kind of has the texture of salami.

it's kind of weird that vegetarian chorizo is perfect but there doesn't seem to be any good vegan salami


----------



## twitchy666

*new oven*

tell me what do with it

a knob came off. so plastic back on tiny twiggly slender corroded steel stub √

too different to my beloved 70s/1980s brown oven. two knobs

left was: from zero (off) full range of temps, then partial grill or full grill! 
perfect selections design. other knob just min-max grill level.

new polished aluminium! 
now, temps all on right knob. so I'd begin choosing.. 200º

then powering from zero: 5 modes just like amp source

light only, no heat √ 
fan only, no heat
grill with fan
grill without fan
full oven with fan (default for me, nothing else √) 
no option for cook without fan. that sensible.
what monkey designed this? as amp style... 
how about just radio push buttons on/off for fan, light, grill?

sad my last one died a night since being here 2001.
don't expect a new oven again 2021
but will this guarantee last a year? all newest, polished, fancy, cheap, pretty, colourful, lowest production costs (cars) die really soon. same all soft/hardware ALL intended pretty! needing money to get newest tooo soooon instantly. all on this planet becomes obsolete, not supported, instantly. huh all just frills!

no clock or timer. didn't mind my brown one clock & timer didn't work.


----------



## Luzali

Recently bought a smoothie maker, best thing I ever bought, I can get in loads of fruit and its a really handy breakfast that I can throw in my bag going to work.


----------



## 8888

The vegan cheese I use sticks to the plate so much after it melts, it's such a pain to clean.


----------



## tea111red

i want to get some vegan jerky.


----------



## scooby

I think I'll give intermittent fasting a go.


----------



## Musicfan

I bought a bunch of meat for my crockpot:

5lb pork cushion
2lb pork seasoned carnitas
2lb beef sirloin roast
2lb beef bottom roast

All together from Winco was about $30 or roughly 2.50 a pound. Sweet. Also will throw in some seasoning, onions and cilantro.


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to clean up my diet


----------



## Maslow

Grilled cajun catfish for lunch. Mmmm, mmmm, mmmm. 

Leftovers from our Mardi Gras celebration.


----------



## tea111red

only having low cal liquids for the rest of the day. ate enough food.


----------



## scooby

I'm so stuffed I can't move. Ate at a little Italian restaurant. Mussel dish, and garlic bread, gnocchi napolitana. And tiramisu. I'll be waddling to my car.


----------



## Kevin001

I have way too much fat in my diet need to clean it up....eat more clean.


----------



## 8888

I had a lemon biscotti today and didn't really like it, not worth the calories.


----------



## discopotato

Wish I could eat without feeling like human garbage.


----------



## harrison

Had a good pizza last night. This Italian family have had this place near my wife's house for ages. She ordered a vegetarian one without onions and it was pretty good.


----------



## roxslide

I really, really, REALLY need to stop eating cheese and all dairy honestly. I keep getting horribly sick. I tried to throw up earlier so I could avoid getting more sick but I couldn't.

It's also just bad for me nutritionally wise.

I might wind up throwing up anyway.


----------



## rabidfoxes

I was feeling a bit down today and decided to buy myself a dream breakfast. I walked into the cafe looking a rain cloud, walked out on air. The fix: excellent scrambled eggs with salmon and a stranger who just started telling me about phosphorescent fossils. A bit of mashed avocado with the toast. 1-2-3, transform!


----------



## 8888

I need to find something new to snack on.


----------



## komorikun

STRONG cravings for Indian food. Man, I wish there was an Indian restaurant around here. There are a couple Thai food places nearby but no Indian. Have to take a bus to get to an Indian place. I'm too stingy to pay for delivery and tipping.

I really want to eat curry every day but I'm sick of eating the 2 curry dishes I know how to make. My cooking repertoire is very limited.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Thinkin bout that hospital cinnamon roll. Never had a better one.


----------



## Ysa

After doing a yoga exercise and listening to Anikiko healing sounds as part of my music therapy. I ate loof bread and boiled egg. NO more coffee every morning and I started to drink chamomile tea because they've said that it helps you to calm your nerves. Then, more on veggies and fish for lunch and dinner.:smile2:


----------



## komorikun

Made some rice tonight.

My rice cooker. It's okay. I got my dad to pay for it a couple years ago since I was el broko at the time. Was only $100. It can only cook 3 cups and for brown rice the limit is 2 1/2 cups. I like that it's small in size but would have preferred 5 cups and Zojirushi is better. Oh well. Normally I keep in the cupboards since I don't have a lot of counter space and I only cook rice once a week or so.

I heard that Cuckoo is a good brand in Korea. I had one Korean roommate who had a bigger more expensive Cuckoo. It would make some weird bird noise when it was ready and talk to you in Korean.

https://www.amazon.com/Cuckoo-CR-03...=cuckoo+rice&qid=1552891610&s=gateway&sr=8-22


----------



## rabidfoxes

I went to the shop with the intention to buy and cook everything that the heart desires. The heart desired veggie hotdogs, with double fried onions, basil/avocado/mozzarella/tomato salad, a boiled egg and figs. It was complete overkill and I felt like I was going to die afterwards, but awesome too.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to drink more water and maybe get some vegan green powder supplement in my diet.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 8888

I like this natural coffee flavored gum I'm chewing but I don't like people mistaking it for me chewing tobacco. It does kind of look like that so I get where they got the idea from.


----------



## roxslide

I really need to work on my diet. I eat so unhealthy. -_-



8888 said:


> I like this natural coffee flavored gum I'm chewing but I don't like people mistaking it for me chewing tobacco. It does kind of look like that so I get where they got the idea from.


people still chew tobacco?


----------



## karenw

Peach & pear in fruit juice


----------



## 8888

roxslide said:


> I really need to work on my diet. I eat so unhealthy. -_-
> 
> people still chew tobacco?


Yes, it's still a thing.


----------



## Noca

How to make delicious Maple salmon: Smoked salmon filet on foil sprayed with canola oil cooked in the BBQ on low on the top rack until it flakes. Sauce poured on once done made with fresh ginger, Ontario maple syrup, butter, soy sauce,a little bit of lime juice served over steamed basmati rice cooked with virgin coconut oil.


----------



## 8888

I keep craving potatoes.


----------



## tea111red

I feel less sluggish after my protein and vitamin drink.


----------



## roxslide

ranking fake bacon

morning star: addictive, tastes great, gets crispy, looks like cardboard.... but has egg white in it and a bunch of chemicals. probably the worst for you
benevolent bacon: doesn't taste like bacon at all, but is great in sandwiches and wraps, doesn't get satisfyingly crispy... kind of tastes like marinated roast beef, and has the same floppiness
vegan bacon jerky: pretty good, kind of dry in a bad way though.
smokey tempeh bacon: yuck, way too salty, doesn't taste like bacon at all, has a satisfying chew though
quorn: horrible, the only fake bacon I ever threw out because I couldn't finish it, has a really weird taste... kind of like soy sauce maybe

I haven't tried light life yet though


----------



## komorikun

Crystalized honey is divine.


----------



## Kevin001

Really need to stop eating meat.....feel sick after eating it all the time.


----------



## 8888

I'm liking this new chocolate mint gum I've been chewing.


----------



## Noca

Cornbread muffins, mmmm...


----------



## Noca

I crave cinnaparts from Pizza Hut


----------



## komorikun

Considering making a waldorf salad. Someone brought it to the potluck at work the other day. It was pretty good. I took home the leftovers.


----------



## blue2

I like Thai curry with egg fried rice though I've never made my own (don't cook much) a local restaurant used to have a Thai cook so I used to buy it there once a week as a treat, she now works in a petrol/gas station hot food deli at the other side of town so now I go there occasionally.


----------



## tea111red

i was thinking i want to eat thai food recently, too.


----------



## roxslide

The blender I ordered tomorrow is coming. I'm excited. I have an awesome cashew based alfredo sauce recipe and my falafel recipe requires a blender/food processor too.

Also later when it gets hot during the summer I can make 콩국수 (cold soybean soup) !

RIP my neighbors lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Speaking of blenders, does anyone else ever blend tofu? I have been using a stick mixer type blender to do this (Needs to be pretty much completely pureed) but I think that thing will probably eventually die. The connections are all some sort of plastic. That can't last forever. I was thinking about a Magic Bullet type of thing but they're so expensive.


----------



## roxslide

WillYouStopDave said:


> Speaking of blenders, does anyone else ever blend tofu? I have been using a stick mixer type blender to do this (Needs to be pretty much completely pureed) but I think that thing will probably eventually die. The connections are all some sort of plastic. That can't last forever. I was thinking about a Magic Bullet type of thing but they're so expensive.


I have blended tofu before to make a tofu cheese cake. I remember it came out fine (the tofu, the final cheese cake was pretty bad). I remember I had an extremely cheap blender at the time. A 30 dollar black and decker I think.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

What I do is liquify the tofu and mix it with soy milk, greek yogurt, chia seeds and protein powder. Actually comes out pretty good. Sometimes I put chocolate powder in there too. Pretty much can't even tell tofu is the main ingredient. 

I do like using the stick mixer for this because it's easy to clean and I make it about 4 times a week. My big issue with blenders in general is they're sometimes a pain to clean.


----------



## komorikun

Thinking of buying some garam masala. Guess it's pretty similar to the Oriental Curry Powder from Japan that I've been using for many years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Thinking of buying some garam masala. Guess it's pretty similar to the Oriental Curry Powder from Japan that I've been using for many years.


 What is the price difference for amount? I'd say just buy whichever one is more cost effective. They are so similar I don't think it will matter much. It also looks similar to this...










Which I use in a lot of different stuff (I buy it because it's easy to find. Not necessarily because it's cheap). It tastes very similar to Garam masala (which I had a huge container of and never used because I forgot I had it). Unless you're very discerning I doubt you'll notice too much of a difference between all of these similar seasonings, provided they have pretty close to the same stuff in them. At that point, it probably comes down to not buying the absolute cheapest brand you can find (that's usually a mistake).


----------



## Noca

I think I'll make spaghetti tomorrow.


----------



## Noca

WillYouStopDave said:


> What I do is liquify the tofu and mix it with soy milk, greek yogurt, chia seeds and protein powder. Actually comes out pretty good. Sometimes I put chocolate powder in there too. Pretty much can't even tell tofu is the main ingredient.
> 
> I do like using the stick mixer for this because it's easy to clean and I make it about 4 times a week. My big issue with blenders in general is they're sometimes a pain to clean.


Magic bullets are so easy to clean and make smoothies in. You should try one. Never use a regular blender again.


----------



## SunFlower2011




----------



## rabidfoxes

Noca said:


> Magic bullets are so easy to clean and make smoothies in. You should try one. Never use a regular blender again.


Magic bullets are excellent, true dat. It's worth having a stick blender as well though, because it's cheap, efficient and does some things that a magic bullet doesn't (no matter what a recipe tells me, I'm never pouring soup into a blender, blending it in portions and returning it back to the pan. That's just bad craziness).


----------



## 8888

That new pizza crust from the mix was disgusting, even the premade store bought ones are better than that.


----------



## komorikun

Up until now I've only made Japanese curry and Thai massaman curry. Going to experiment with making other types of Thai curry over the next couple of months.


----------



## komorikun

Also plan on finally trying to cook Indian curry. I'll start off by just doctoring up those ready made jars of curry.

So now I'm trying to buy more spices. Certain unusual Indian spices can only be bought online or at Indian supermarkets. The nearest Indian supermarket is way too far for me to get there by bus. So I'll have to buy some stuff online. There are a few spice stores downtown but they appear to be overpriced and geared towards well-to-do people.

These are the spices/seasonings in my cupboard currently. Ones with asterisk I bought recently.

salt
black pepper
garlic

vanilla
cinnamon
nutmeg
whole cloves
tamarind concentrate

paprika
cayenne pepper*
chili powder*
red hot chili pepper
Layu (Japanese hot sesame chili oil)

basil 
thyme
oregano

cumin
turmeric
cardamom
fenugreek*
ginger*
coriander*

Japanese salt/pepper/msg mixture
TJ's Everyday Seasoning 
TJ's 21 Seasoning Salute
Spike
S&B Oriental Curry Powder 
Whole Food's Muchi Curry*


----------



## Fun Spirit

I had a difficult decision to make today. I had to choose between a bag of M&M Pretzel, a bag of Gummy Frogs or a bag of Caramel Apple lollipops. Now originally I wanted the M&M Pretzel bag. But with my Sister paying I figure the $2.99 at Walmart is too high. Not wanting to have my Sister to spend that much on some candy for me I look towards a more fruitier candy. The Gummy Frogs and some other fruity candy. Under $2 the gummies were a lot cheaper. Although I been wanting to try some gummy shape frogs the downside to this is the fact that I didn't want my gums to ache from eating chewy candy. I drew my attention towards the Carmel Apple Lollipops. $2.50. Well at least with a suckers I can just pop it in my mouth. I don't have to chew or eat X-amount of little pieces. Carmel Apple Flavor Lollipops win.


----------



## exceptionalfool

8888 said:


> That new pizza crust from the mix was disgusting, even the premade store bought ones are better than that.


How do they mess up flour and water? :lol I made my own a couple times. I can't cook, but it was fresh and pleasant enough eat for myself and at least one other person who was particularly cautious and picky with food. +_+


----------



## 8888

exceptionalfool said:


> How do they mess up flour and water? :lol I made my own a couple times. I can't cook, but it was fresh and pleasant enough eat for myself and at least one other person who was particularly cautious and picky with food. +_+


Yeah I know, it shouldn't be that difficult to make.


----------



## rabidfoxes

komorikun said:


>


Omg, Mae Ploy! I love their green curry paste. It has a proper kick, unlike the others I've tried. Makes awesome noodle soups.


----------



## komorikun

I never once saw mochi ice cream in Japan.


----------



## komorikun

I mixed up coriander with colander...teehee.

This looks very familiar.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...-scoop-plus-colander/3277095?keyword=colander

https://www.chewy.com/van-ness-litter-scoop/dp/55403


----------



## Fun Spirit

My Sister told me there is some Ice Cream in the house. Now all I have to do is get up. LOL.


----------



## komorikun

https://www.haagendazs.us/about/news/introducing-the-spirits-ice-cream-collection

I've tried 3 of these so far.

Irish Cream Brownie was really good. Coffee/alcohol flavor.

Stout Chocolate Pretzel Crunch is decent. Strong chocolate flavor.

Rum Tres Leches was gross.


----------



## 8888

I wonder which is healthier- Italian ice or frozen yogurt. I need a treat sometimes. I guess it depends on the brands.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I miss pasta and bread so much.


----------



## komorikun

I need a new spice rack. The old one isn't cutting it anymore. Too small and I can't see the spices in the center of the table.

Definitely want a tiered one that will go inside the cabinet. Preferably with tiers that have edges so the spices don't fall down off their shelf. Since I'm renting I can't attach stuff to the walls. I'm too paranoid of spillage to use racks where the spice bottles sit horizontal.

Considering this one. Was $32 which is a bit pricey but it is big. Can fit 30 jars.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HRP8VK...olid=1R6GMSY7RDQPG&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

Yeah. I need to start doing some work on exploring more spices and seasonings myself. There are very few that I actually know what they taste/smell like. I often just buy seasoning and spice mixes that throw a little of everything in there. Sometimes that doesn't do what I want.


----------



## leaf in the wind

Why are pickled eggs so expensive


----------



## WillYouStopDave

leaf in the wind said:


> Why are pickled eggs so expensive


 I noticed that. I don't know. I was gonna buy them one time and put them right back when I saw the price.


----------



## giovanniiiii

'Eat all you can' promotions on restaurants are a money-grab if you're not one to eat so much


----------



## cosmicslop

Making browning sauce for the first time is kind of intimidating. You're looking at that black brown burnt sugar, something tat looks like a mistake, wondering how this is going to taste good. Are you going ruin your expensive meat with this? What are the Jamaicans thinking? But it's all good in the end. Want to try cooking jerk chicken in the future.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## WillYouStopDave

@komorikun

That's too unrealistic. The rest of them are supposed to wither in the stench. :lol


----------



## nubly

A sticky bun, a strawberry chocolate muffin, avocado toast, tea and coffee with 2 espresso shots...$48! Damn hippies and their vegan restaurant.


----------



## komorikun

My mouth is on fire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rickets

Lowering my protein on keto is something I should have done a long time ago.


----------



## Kevin001

Need to get more calories in probably


----------



## komorikun

Ordered some pão de queijo powder mix. See if it's any better than that frozen stuff I got last week. The frozen stuff had the right texture but wasn't cheesey enough. Expensive too. Was $6 for 22 balls.

Got the powder mix when the price was low for whatever reason. Two packets for $5.50 including shipping. I'll try it once with just the powder. If it's not cheesey enough, I'll try adding some cheese to the next batch.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006K3BQ1S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## leaf in the wind

They're selling spiked milkshakes at my favourite Vancouver diner now... Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Kevin001

Need veggies and protein....maybe I'm eating too much carbs.


----------



## roxslide

Damn field roast frankfurters is where it's at. I'm over beyond meat tbh. I hate their burgers. I don't know why they are so hyped.

Their sausage is good but it's so greasy and also annoys the crap out of me that they come in a 4 pack but hotdog buns are always sold in 6.


----------



## komorikun

Last weekend I didn't feel like cooking, so this week (Tuesday-Thursday at least) I'm having frozen meals or whatever for lunch. Monday I had grilled cheese with fries from the burger joint nearby. On Friday, the company is providing free lunch. Today I had a frozen meal.

Frozen meals are so teeny tiny!!! OMG. Almost like you have to eat two frozen dinners to feel full.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> Frozen meals are so teeny tiny!!! OMG. Almost like you have to eat two frozen dinners to feel full.


 What kind do you like?

I used to eat them ages ago but I can't remember which ones. I probably ate whatever my mom and sister bought and had in there. But yeah. Not very filling. Eventually I stopped trying to fill myself up with them and would eat one and a 1/4 bag of tortilla chips just to top off.


----------



## Blue Dino

Too addictive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> Too addictive.


Bonus points for the fact that it says "TheImpulsiveBuy" on the bottom there. :lol


----------



## SparklingWater

I could eat roasted broccoli all day long. And cherries. Yummmmmm


----------



## Blue Dino

WillYouStopDave said:


> Bonus points for the fact that it says "TheImpulsiveBuy" on the bottom there. :lol


 Omg I didn't even see that. Now I feel less guilty. It also means I'm part of the fad, and I'm cool. :lol

Weird too since in the snacks section, that particular had the least stock on the shelf compare to the other chips.


----------



## SparklingWater

Want to bake some sugar cookies.


----------



## komorikun

WillYouStopDave said:


> What kind do you like?
> 
> I used to eat them ages ago but I can't remember which ones. I probably ate whatever my mom and sister bought and had in there. But yeah. Not very filling. Eventually I stopped trying to fill myself up with them and would eat one and a 1/4 bag of tortilla chips just to top off.


I usually get vegetarian burritos, lasagna, enchiladas and that sort of thing. Sometimes I get Indian ones. Mostly buy the Trader's Joes frozen dinners. They are more fulfilling and tastier than the other brands I've tried. Well the Indian dinners from TJ's are tiny though. Trader Joe's also has a lot of vegetarian stuff which isn't that easy to find. Most frozen dinners have chicken or beef in it.

But anyways, recently the local supermarket had some super sale on Amy's frozen dinners. Like 50-70% off. Lots of vegetarian stuff. So I got like 5 different dinners. No flavor and so small.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> But anyways, recently the local supermarket had some super sale on Amy's frozen dinners. Like 50-70% off. Lots of vegetarian stuff. So I got like 5 different dinners. No flavor and so small.


 Those are decent quality (as I recall). There's another brand that's damn good for frozen dinners but they're almost 5 bucks a pop. I think it's because they're Halal but that's not why I liked them. I liked them because they were good.


----------



## Whatswhat

Ataulfo mangos (AKA champagne mangos) are very yummy. If you see small yellow mangos at the store, try them.


----------



## SparklingWater

Lol those sugar cookies did not come out well. Yummy but too cakey, not chewy and cookie like. Modified the rest of the batter to make a super yummy, if not a bit dense cake. Omg sooooo good. Will send some to granny.

Child me would never believe adult me loves sardines. Yup, those little gross fishies are delectable, baby SparklingWater.


----------



## PandaBearx

I haven't eaten fast food for well over a month (probably two)....I have no clue who I am anymore like I used to live for Taco Bell and now I don't know what I live for.


----------



## rocky1020

Ice Cream


----------



## Kevin001

Need to stay more hydrated and get more vitamins in me.


----------



## SparklingWater

Eggs are hands down the most disgusting food on the planet. Used to be able to stomach them hardboiled or in egg salad, but even that's barely tolerable now.


----------



## truant

^ Haha! I love eggs. Except mayo, which is Humanity's Foulest Creation. What I really hate are tomatoes. Especially big chunks of mushy tomatoes, like in salsa or chili. Nasty. I can barely stomach spaghetti sauce anymore.


----------



## blue2

Mushy Tommy toes I can tolerate but not that pleasant ? I <3 mayo.


----------



## Wanderlust26

YES, I can eat bread again. I figured that sprouted wheat should be ok for those who are gluten sensitive, so I tested it out this morning and I feel fine. So happy.


----------



## Maslow

Triscuits and tuna fish... Mmmmm


----------



## Wanderlust26

I've been obsessed with jelly beans this past week. I'm eating them right now....


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Chocolate flavored tofu paste (pureed tofu) with chia seeds, greek yogurt and a bit of soy milk to make it pasty.


----------



## 8888

Dropped about a quarter of a portobello mushroom with cheese on the ground. Oh well, what a waste.


----------



## Kevin001

Got good nutritious food for $40 a week.....would be nice to go to $50 (more food more size) but can't afford it.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Got good nutritious food for $40 a week.....would be nice to go to $50 (more food more size) but can't afford it.


Oh man, I've been eating poorly lately and feeling disgusting for it. Did you sign up for something like those programs that send you healthy food weekly? Like there's one where they send you boxes of organic foods. I've seen a few of those and have been curious about trying one out. Especially since my anxiety has been so bad it's been hard getting to the store.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Oh man, I've been eating poorly lately and feeling disgusting for it. Did you sign up for something like those programs that send you healthy food weekly? Like there's one where they send you boxes of organic foods. I've seen a few of those and have been curious about trying one out. Especially since my anxiety has been so bad it's been hard getting to the store.


Nah those things seem pretty expensive not sure though. I just went to the store . I'm pretty simple.....veggies, carbs (rice/pasta), lean meat, bananas, oatmeal, eggs, nuts/protein bars, peanut butter, and either bagels or some type of dense bread.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Nah those things seem pretty expensive not sure though. I just went to the store . I'm pretty simple.....veggies, carbs (rice/pasta), lean meat, bananas, oatmeal, eggs, nuts/protein bars, peanut butter, and either bagels or some type of dense bread.


well that's good  Yeah, they do seem expensive that's why I asked if the $40 a week was some kind of deal, it sounded affordable. Probably just a sign I need to put my energy into making time to shop for myself again, heh.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> well that's good  Yeah, they do seem expensive that's why I asked if the $40 a week was some kind of deal, it sounded affordable. Probably just a sign I need to put my energy into making time to shop for myself again, heh.


Yeah I'm a budget guy.....if I can't afford it I don't buy. The meat is the most expensive about $11-13. I always try to go store brand with most of the items same ingredients :stu.


----------



## Kevin001

Gotta up the calories.....more peanut butter and nuts in general should suffice.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure I should of had them tacos....80% lean meat. The calories were nice though.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm going to try to get half of my daily calories from just breakfast. Around 1500.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I haven't had a proper meal in so long. I've been so stressed, lazy and depressed that I would just snack throughout the day.


----------



## Greenmacaron

I just ate the most disgusting melon. It was sour and I think it may have been off. I should have binned it but my nan was watching me eat and I was too polite to upset her.


----------



## komorikun

Making roasted brussels sprouts.


----------



## Kevin001

Upping my calories but getting crazy gas meh.


----------



## Kevin001

2 of my eggs were cracked ugh. Love prepping but the clean up sucks.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> 2 of my eggs were cracked ugh. Love prepping but the clean up sucks.


I check each one in the carton before I leave the egg section.


----------



## Kevin001

SofaKing said:


> I check each one in the carton before I leave the egg section.


Me too...they either got cracked at the register (someone's stuff collided with mine no barrier thing) or in the car idk.


----------



## SofaKing

Kevin001 said:


> Me too...they either got cracked at the register (someone's stuff collided with mine no barrier thing) or in the car idk.


That's a bummer. Probably had a hairline crack to begin with.


----------



## komorikun

*Last 3 nights*



komorikun said:


> Making roasted brussels sprouts.


----------



## Kevin001

My nutrition has been horrible the last few days ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Meal prepping took longer than I thought but let's see how the week goes.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure if its the eggs messing with my stomach or what.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

The hype over the chaffle is well-deserved.


----------



## 8888

I had a vegan crabcake tonight and it was tasty. I have no idea if it tasted like crab or not as I don't remember what crab tastes like.


----------



## Kevin001

No dairy for real.


----------



## Kevin001

Drinking more water should help my sinus issue.


----------



## komorikun

*Pão de Queijo- cassava flour*

Making pão de queijo (Brazilian cheese bread balls) again. I don't know if the powder stuff I bought is so great but hard to find a good one available here in the US. The texture is chewy as it should be but the flavor was off the last 2 times I tried. Cheap enough. I got 3 bags for $7. I also tried some frozen ones (expensive at $5-6 a pop) at the supermarket but those also had the right texture but had no cheese taste to them.

This time I'm making two types of balls. Adding 3/4 cups of *mild chedda*r to half the mixture and 3/4 cups of *mozzarella* to the other half. See how it goes.

*Powder mixture:*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006WQNGV6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1










*
Frozen type:*


----------



## komorikun

Hmmmm...I cooked it for the full 40 minutes as it says in the directions and an extra 10 minutes with the oven off but it's still kind of raw in the inside. Weird. Even though it's crispy on the outside. As I recall last time the balls tasted better several hours later. Guess I'll have to wait. Was so hungry I ate like 6 balls.


----------



## komorikun

Made curry flavored yakisoba for my work lunches today. Only working 4 days this week, so 3 packets should be enough. I put in onion, bell pepper, cabbage, carrot, and 2 veggie burgers (broken up into bite sized pieces) in it. Added curry powder and yakisoba sauce to it for more flavor.

(Not my pictures but these are the brands I use.)


----------



## Kevin001

Need to start meal prepping again but my stomach can't handle it apparently. Idk.


----------



## komorikun

Thinking of buying some farofa. Brazilians often eat with their traditional meals of beans, rice, and steak.

Might taste good with the chili and rice I have occasionally. My dad used to eat the same brand of chili but he'd eat with saltines. I eat it with rice covered in soy sauce and butter instead. Put a bit of ketchup on the chili of course, and sour cream on it. I don't know why it's so hard to find the vegetarian Hormel chili here in my new city. I could find it in NYC no problem. I don't like the other brands of canned chili that I've tried. So I have to order it from Target.


----------



## Kevin001

Not sure why eating healthier gives me so much gas and stomach issues, maybe its the veggies? Eggs? Idk hope my system adjusts.


----------



## leaf in the wind

I need to make improvements in my diet... one step at a time  Going to try to cut out energy drinks and replace with coffee. I think it's going to be the easiest change.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

Made a version of a crunch wrap supreme that fits my dietary guidelines. It tasted amazing and it was filling which helps with doing OMAD.


----------



## SparklingWater

I want some lasagna


----------



## komorikun

It's always a struggle finishing off fruit and veggies before they go bad. Not easy when you live alone. I'm always using ancient vegetables in my kitchen, chopping off the fungus and weird colored spots.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

komorikun said:


> It's always a struggle finishing off fruit and veggies before they go bad. Not easy when you live alone. I'm always using ancient vegetables in my kitchen, chopping off the fungus and weird colored spots.


 That's why I buy the frozen vegetables. Not as healthy (maybe) but less thinking has to go into it. Just buy them, stick them in the freezer and get a handful when you need them.

That obviously is not too helpful if you mean like potatoes or eggplant or something. I tend to stick mainly to broccoli cauliflower and carrots.


----------



## leaf in the wind

It was my first time eating free range eggs today. They look different, but taste exactly the same as regular eggs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My stew just doesn’t taste like my mom’s, must be missing some seasoning, or maybe I should try adding the tomato paste first


----------



## 8888

I bought a new kind of chocolate today and it wasn't really that good.


----------



## Musicfan

My stomach feels so at ease after eating some bell peppers and broccoli.


----------



## karenw

Haagen Daaz Ice Cream Fruit Pots


----------



## Greenmacaron

I need to live on something other than these 2 minute microwaveable rice packets 😐


----------



## White Shirt Guy

I have all the essentials to make a tasty pizza except the dough, the goddamn dough.


----------



## 8888

I had carrot cake for the first time in a while and it was good.


----------



## komorikun

This is really good on tofu:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ll have to try what my dad said, see how it turns out


----------



## leaf in the wind

I may give vegan products a try just out of curiosity for the meatless meat and dairy-free cheeses. They appear to be made out of tapioca starch and various oils.


----------



## RedHouse

Kei Apple ,also referred to as the African Apricot


----------



## 8888

I've been eating Fruity Pebbles recently. Probably not that healthy but oh well.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to clean up my diet


----------



## Kevin001

Need more foods that prevent inflammation.


----------



## PandaBearx

I watched "what the health" and think I'm going to try going vegan again. Mainly for the health benefits. Today is my second day, but definitely need to hit the food store to find good staples for certain ingredients. 

Breakfast I had: Banana, clementine, two pieces of toast with raspberry jam. Now I'm snacking on blueberries and going to study. 


Probably too much fruit :stu


----------



## darkcyberpunk

Kevin001 said:


> Need more foods that prevent inflammation.


Cinnamon in your coffee is a good one.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Fresh plums are such an amazing fruit!


----------



## Kevin001

darkcyberpunk said:


> Cinnamon in your coffee is a good one.


Thanks


----------



## PandaBearx

Had a pretty good quinoa bowl. Quinoa, black beans, spinach, vegan cheese, and guacamole for lunch. Having peppermint tea with honey.


----------



## gunner21

PandaBearx said:


> Had a pretty good quinoa bowl. Quinoa, black beans, spinach, vegan cheese, and guacamole for lunch. Having peppermint tea with honey.


I've tried vegan cheese a few times before, (because cheese is the one thing that's keeping me from going completely off cow products) and every time it has ended up being terrible. Which one did you try>


----------



## PandaBearx

gunner21 said:


> I've tried vegan cheese a few times before, (because cheese is the one thing that's keeping me from going completely off cow products) and every time it has ended up being terrible. Which one did you try>


I'm pretty sure it was called "Go Veggie" but I can relate I'm a huge fan of cheese and you can taste the difference. I'm _hoping_ it'll be a bit like when I went from regular milk to almond milk and it'll grow on me.


----------



## Velorrei

It is my choice to be either disciplined or not. Everything else is an excuse.


----------



## man-Argentina

need to start to cook faster


----------



## PandaBearx

Avocado toast and a clementine for breakfast


----------



## leaf in the wind

Bad supply management at this restaurant... they keep running out of their soup special by noon.


----------



## Velorrei

You are what you eat.


----------



## 8888

I wanted broccoli but the store was out.


----------



## Kevin001

Trying to see if I can eat off $10-$20 a week.


----------



## 8888

I misplaced my parmesan sprinkle cheese today so I had to use real cheese instead. Thankfully I found it later.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Kevin001 said:


> Trying to see if I can eat off $10-$20 a week.


Doable if you're not too tired to cook after work! If you cook, check out Jack Monroe. She specializes in cooking on a low income, and the recipes really are quite good.


----------



## Kevin001

rabidfoxes said:


> Doable if you're not too tired to cook after work! If you cook, check out Jack Monroe. She specializes in cooking on a low income, and the recipes really are quite good.


Not working now lol and thanks.


----------



## 8888

I had salad with pineapple the other day and it was really good. I should have it more often.


----------



## 8888

The gluten free vegan bagels were actually good, though I had too many. 

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## komorikun

2nd time having Kunefe from Trader's Joe's. It was good. Cheezy, sweet, and crunchy at the same time.

http://www.whatsgoodattraderjoes.com/2019/06/trader-joes-kunefe.html


----------



## leaf in the wind

Oh god tongue on fire. Too much sriracha.


----------



## komorikun

Making cornbread. For the oil I used peanut oil. That's my new default oil if I don't want a specific smell (olive oil, sesame oil, etc.). Was using canola oil before but now it sort of disgusts me. Tried melted butter with this mix before but didn't really make it taste any more buttery. I just melt butter a bit on top when eating it.

Added a can of corn to the mix.


----------



## Kevin001

Why did I forget about tuna??? I need to go back to that.


----------



## dune87

I crave salmon all the time. Maybe my brain needs it?


----------



## aqwsderf

I crave chicken nuggets. Was even in one of my dreams today


----------



## KILOBRAVO

aqwsderf said:


> I crave chicken nuggets. Was even in one of my dreams today


Lol. Dreaming of Chicky nuggets.

Over here you can get them in the supermarket frozen. You just grill them and then have a sauce to dip em in.

Do you like chicken or veg pakora? Mmm omg . And there's the tomato/mint/tamarind dip for it. Mmmmm.

OMG. we have a random FOOD thread? # mind blown.

Some ideas I've had recently. :

Hungarian goulash. But I'm gonna substitute the beef with pork sausages this time.

I want to make a beef noodle stir-fry and use wasabi and maybe some some lemongrass. I've never had wasabi yet.

I want to make a beef / egg noodle stir fry using Szechuan peppercorns. I'll have to look up what else I can put in it.

I'm thinking of making a mushroom, red and white onion, and spring onion omlette. Maybe serve it with chips/french fries. I used to not like omlettes, but now I'm changing a bit and I think it's something I'll like.

I've always wanted to make russian borcht. I've still not tried it. Not reeeealllyy sure yet.

I bought Japanese katsu sauce ages ago. I've still not made chicken katsu.


----------



## aqwsderf

KILOBRAVO said:


> Lol. Dreaming of Chicky nuggets.
> 
> Over here you can get them in the supermarket frozen. You just grill them and then have a sauce to dip em in.
> 
> Do you like chicken or veg pakora? Mmm omg . And there's the tomato/mint/tamarind dip for it. Mmmmm.


I think I'm going to get some from the store to do that. Idk if it'll taste the same but it should be satisfying enough.

Never had veg pakora


----------



## 10k

I need to stop with Carolina reaper.....


----------



## komorikun

I really should get back into making curries again. Need to increase my repertoire and start making Indian curry. Sick of Japanese curry and even Thai massaman has become a bit boring. But they are so much easier to make than Indian since you can just buy a paste or a roux. I do like Indian curry the best and there is so much more variety.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I can't get enough of those chili peppers. They hurt so good.


----------



## Rickets

Garlic mushrooms zucchini eggplant leek tomato spinach broccoli omelettes are now a regular for me. I wouldn't eat most of that stuff otherwise but damn I still feel full 6 hours later. The night I ate it, and I woke up feeling more refreshed than I have in months.


----------



## movingbee

Rickets said:


> Garlic mushrooms zucchini eggplant leek tomato spinach broccoli omelettes are now a regular for me. I wouldn't eat most of that stuff otherwise but damn I still feel full 6 hours later. The night I ate it, and I woke up feeling more refreshed than I have in months.


Wow sounds so healthy and yummy, is it okay to top it with cheese and a lil bit of chillies?


----------



## Rickets

movingbee said:


> Wow sounds so healthy and yummy, is it okay to top it with cheese and a lil bit of chillies?


Sometimes I add cheese. I can't really eat chillies due to having IBD.


----------



## Perkins

God, all I want is a bag of shrimp chips and a coke right now. ****


----------

